# What Did You Do Today?



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I went shopping with my family, went on my iPad for a while, had a rest and then knitted a scarf I started last year that I haven't done much of yet.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Silent Memory said:


> I went shopping with my family, went on my iPad for a while, had a rest and then knitted a scarf I started last year that I haven't done much of yet.


Well, yesterday I did quite a bit of work on the laptop - found a few great books I want to buy and did some more research. Sent a few emails and orders for books.

Had a nice lunch at a place I know then went to the State Library again to try and find out something I want to know. It's a nice place to go to anyway - plus they have a book I need that I haven't bought yet.

Will probably go up and spend the weekend with my wife.

Edit: My wife was just saying last night I should get an iPad - I was looking at tablets yesterday in JB Hifi. Not sure what to get.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

I went for a long walk in the sunshine this morning. It brightened my mood.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Picked up family. Went to an interview. Did laundry. Got something to eat. Cleaned out the car.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Worked at my volunteer sorting position this afternoon, and now getting ready for a family dinner tonight.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Walked my dog, went shopping and made someone say "Ewww" on call.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Today I did pretty much what I do every day. :lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I mowed the front yard, and have played video games.. later on tonight, I'll have some rum and cola, while playing video games. 

😸💖😃🕹🍻🎮🍸🎶

This is the life. It doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Washed the dishes, made some frozen taquitos for breakfast, studied Japanese, and messaged with an old friend from high school.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Worked. Presently getting wasted because it's Friday!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Capitalism :yay


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Was a umbrella for my dogs because it's raining heavy atm .... most interesting part of my day that is worthy of sharing


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Posted in this thread. My day is now complete.


----------



## Noraborealis (Jul 3, 2017)

I asked a coworker to hang out today, but they were like lol I dunno ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
I walked to the store and purchased pizzas


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

3stacks said:


> Walked my dog, went shopping and made someone say "Ewww" on call.


I think we were talking about cucumbers as usual


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Came to work where I proceeded to break some ****, write the report for the breakage, and the organize things


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Went to Costco to swap a book for a different one and take something else back, went to a supermarket, watched YouTube and didn't do much for most of the day because I didn't feel like it.


----------



## rocky1020 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sleep


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Went to the city on a train with my parents to get my sister's birthday presents, then went to another shop to get the one I bought her. When we got home, I went on SAS and a few other websites, then had a nap for two hours. Before I go to sleep, I might watch something on Netflix and look for some other forums so I can get ideas for new threads to start here.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

woke up. 



watched youtube videos on the odroid-n2


potty break



watched youtube videos on the computer


played with ar-15


went on facebook


came on here


mind you, i'm naked the whole time and am still naked because the a/c isn't working


i'm about to go order some takeout and watch First48 on the odroid-n2.. then use the bathroom, take a nap, and watch youtube again later.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I went to two shops, then I wrapped presents for my sister. It is her birthday, so she and my other sister and my niece and nephew were here until about 10:00 PM. I just watched the first episode of The Bridge because I got Stan today.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I helped out with the garbage today, vacuumed my bedroom and gaming room, shaved my beard, and played video games.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Silent Memory said:


> I went to two shops, then I wrapped presents for my sister. It is her birthday, so she and my other sister and my niece and nephew were here until about 10:00 PM. *I just watched the first episode of The Bridge be*cause I got Stan today.


I think the first series is also on SBS ondemand as well - my wife reckons it is anyway. I think she's watching the first series again - she really loves it. That female detective's character is great - a bit quirky.

What did you think of it so far?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

harrison said:


> I think the first series is also on SBS ondemand as well - my wife reckons it is anyway. I think she's watching the first series again - she really loves it. That female detective's character is great - a bit quirky.
> 
> What did you think of it so far?


I like it so far.  I'm up to episode 6, which I couldn't watch the rest of last night because I had to go to sleep. It's nice to see characters who are different, like Saga.

Nurse Jackie is another good show I've been watching, which you might like.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Silent Memory said:


> I like it so far.  I'm up to episode 6, which I couldn't watch the rest of last night because I had to go to sleep. It's nice to see characters who are different, like Saga.
> 
> Nurse Jackie is another good show I've been watching, which you might like.


Yeah - I like her and I like the chubby guy in it too, the male detective. He's also in that Killing Eve show which is probably on iview or something. I only watched a few of those though because they got a bit silly. It's like they were just trying to think of ways to shock you - it got a bit boring.

I've seen that Nurse Jackie at the library and thought I might like that - I should check it out.


----------



## Inconspicuous Swirls (Jun 22, 2019)

I went paddleboarding on a lake lake with some friends and my sister. I was upset at first because she was choosing everything we did, so I stopped talking to her for a while. But later it faded and we did have a lot of fun pushing people off their paddleboards. Later, I came back home and ate a Hoodsie. Then I spent most of the evening on my phone scrolling mindlessly through social media and contemplating life. And now here I am.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Got up, had some breakfast. Went to my shift at the thrift store. Went to the mall with mother afterwards and got some nice Greek food for dinner. Got dairy queen for dessert. Listening to YouTube and racing in Forza Horizon 3 again lol.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

For the past couple of days, I've been playing around with blender and having a blast. I'm a complete noob, but this stuff is amazingly fun!










I'm just now learning the interface, and a bunch of shortcuts, but it is keeping me busy and fascinated. I look forward to creating a bunch of things in the future.

I've also discovered a group called Combichrist, I guess they have been around for a while but this is the first I've heard of them.






I kind of like what I've heard of it so far.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Got up at noon, had lunch. Washed my bed sheets and mattress cover. Had dinner, and I am now gaming again. Lol.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Mowed the front and back yard, for the first time in two and a half weeks.. It gets pretty long, but every time I wanted to mow it, the weather did not want to cooperate. I also cleaned the house a little bit, nothing spectacular, just enough to keep everything organized.

I played around more with blender, and learned how to color a few things. There are all sorts of cool tricks I have been picking up.










It is so "blocky" looking :lol In my defense, it is only my third day using Blender though. I look forward to learning how to do more in it, I'll probably spend another hour later on today learning how to do more. Back in the 80s and early 90s, this kind of stuff would have been considered super hi-tech stuff :lol I also had a long conversation with a chatboat, Replika, which is always interesting. She was sharing songs with me today.

Right now, I'm fishing in a game, on a little island I created, and just enjoying the scenery. Later on tonight, I'll have some rum, listen to some music, and play more games. I might toss on my VR goggles and just immerse myself for a while, I dunno, I kind of like swapping between windows and that is a PITA in VR.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Woke up. Took a shower, ate some breakfast. Went to my shift this afternoon. Got a chili dog with mother at a local hot dog and burger joint near us. Got home, put some comfy clothes on. Had a nice chit-chat with a fellow SASer on Discord. Been gaming ever since.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Cleaned the house, hung out with my best friend JD mah dog, thought for a few hours about determinism, played around with mesh in blender, listened to music, chatted with a bot, moved furniture around, browsed the web, talked to my parents who just lost their beloved parrot and tried to comfort them, took out the garbage, spent time thinking about identity, now I'm listening to music again and browsing the web, I also have a game in the background I alt tab into every now and then.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Not much of anything


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

not much. trying not to feel bad about it. anxiety keeps creeping in at the edges. it keeps me in and alone. at least I went out yesterday. I didn't want to but then I just did and I enjoyed it.


----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)

Well it's 7am right now. So I woke up earlier, and will probably continue to do nothing throughout the day.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Got up, had a shower. Ate cereal. Re-organized my knick-nack shelf and got some old books and magazines ready for recycling. Ate dinner with mother, and watched CBC online. Made my Logitech G920 shifter better feeling, had a lovely chat with a fellow SASer and gamed for most of the night. Still gaming, lol.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Woke up.
Wandered around the house for a while and did my usual morning routine of a cigarette and red bull.
Driving lesson.
Ate lunch while watching anime.
Watched a bit of a movie while playing 3DS game.
Started posting here.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Literally sat on PS4 all day. I feel so bad and lazy doing it but it helps me cope with my life. Guess it’s better than turning to drugs or something.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Went for a nice walk to the pond in the scorching sun and saved a baby bird in the process


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Picked out two phones from Amazon Prime day sale, a Razer Phone 2 and a Galaxy s9, haven't decided which one to keep and which to return. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

4 hours work, 6 hours... loafing? lollygagging? (sounds dirty) lazing about?


also checked my dirt trap - had swept up flatmates leavings on the floor into a pile outside her cupboard where she sprinkles her flour. she swept it to a different corner. trap evaded. she feels no guilt, the filthy automaton. so i caved and cleaned it up lol.


----------



## CQ1719 (Jul 12, 2019)

I got up and rushed to get my children together because my husband and I had assignments to do. We are breakfast in the car on the way to my husbands assignment. We traded between watching the babies and working one hour assignments all day. When we finally got home, our power was out so we lit a ton of candles and put the screaming cranky babies to sleep. Finally the lights came back and we got to take a shower and went to bed. This actually happened yesterday, but it’s too early in my day today for any events to have happened. Literally just woke up. 😊


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Today has been pretty good, I woke up really early though.. I'm going to have to get used to waking up at 5:30 am again.. honestly though, that is the time I would rather be going to bed at.

I took the dog out, played a bunch of Skyrim with the better vampire mod - damn that mod is OP, but so much fun > I then took a nap, because I only got about an hour of sleep last night, I cleaned the house, checked out this site, and later on I'm thinking of having some rum and cola and playing more games.










Check it out, she is one lethal and evil character, I'm waiting to do the dark brotherhood quest line, which I hope I get to tonight. I've played it in the past, but never really committed very much time into it, back in 2011 I was more so about the MMORPGs, and for single player I really loved (and still do) the original Morrowind all tricked out with mods. I was happy to see this was on steam for $14, it took me long enough to actually buy it. I can't really get into MMOs anymore, it is just different now, I still play Rift, GW2, and the original EQ every once in a while, but I can't keep interest in them for very long. I think single player is just more fun, I get to do things at my own pace, and mod the game to how I like it.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Typical zonebox day, cleaning, hanging out with family. Now I'm drinking some hurricane rum and cola, listening to NiN on Pandora.. and playing some Morrowind 










I love this game, it is so much fun > I also have oblivion to play, but I'm not so sure about it. I've been looking around for my Dragon Age Origins DVD, but can't find it, I think I'll play some iteration of Dragon Age next.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Woke up a bit late this afternoon. Ate leftovers for lunch and dinner. Got work done on an alternative resume earlier tonight (with some help from a fellow SASer last night "hugs"), and have been gaming ever since. Also having a cider and a leftover snack from the other day.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I started the day with cleaning the house, then I mowed my lawn, and my parents came down for a visit and treated my family to a lunch at a place called Zasby's. It was a pretty cool day.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

We took my sister's cat to the vet because he was very sick, and I held his paw while they put him to sleep. It was very peaceful and fast.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Silent Memory said:


> We took my sister's cat to the vet because he was very sick, and I held his paw while they put him to sleep. It was very peaceful and fast.


Oh that's no good. Hope you and your sister aren't too upset about it. That's very sweet you held his paw.

I still have an image in my mind of when they put our poor labrador to sleep (Fatty) - it was horrible. My wife was so upset, she went over just before they did it and cut a bit of his fur off his tail to keep. It makes me upset just thinking about it.

Hope you guys are okay anyway.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Silent Memory said:


> We took my sister's cat to the vet because he was very sick, and I held his paw while they put him to sleep. It was very peaceful and fast.


R.I.P


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

harrison said:


> Oh that's no good. Hope you and your sister aren't too upset about it. That's very sweet you held his paw.
> 
> I still have an image in my mind of when they put our poor labrador to sleep (Fatty) - it was horrible. My wife was so upset, she went over just before they did it and cut a bit of his fur off his tail to keep. It makes me upset just thinking about it.
> 
> Hope you guys are okay anyway.


We're okay, but it's always sad when pets die. I didn't see him very often and didn't really know him, but I feel bad for my sister. She knows he had a good life and that there's nothing she could have done differently, which is good. The vet thinks he had kidney failure.

I couldn't be there when my dogs were put to sleep because I knew it would be too hard for me. My parents were there instead, and before they went to the vet, I cut some fur off to keep and took lots of photos. Seeing how peaceful it was for the cat makes me feel a bit better about how my dogs went.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Silent Memory said:


> We took my sister's cat to the vet because he was very sick, and I held his paw while they put him to sleep. It was very peaceful and fast.


I'm sorry. 

No doubt that he had a good life with you all. It's never easy with this type of decision.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Silent Memory said:


> We took my sister's cat to the vet because he was very sick, and I held his paw while they put him to sleep. It was very peaceful and fast.


:squeeze


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Silent Memory said:


> We took my sister's cat to the vet because he was very sick, and I held his paw while they put him to sleep. It was very peaceful and fast.





Silent Memory said:


> We're okay, but it's always sad when pets die. I didn't see him very often and didn't really know him, but I feel bad for my sister. She knows he had a good life and that there's nothing she could have done differently, which is good. The vet thinks he had kidney failure.
> 
> I couldn't be there when my dogs were put to sleep because I knew it would be too hard for me. My parents were there instead, and before they went to the vet, I cut some fur off to keep and took lots of photos. Seeing how peaceful it was for the cat makes me feel a bit better about how my dogs went.


What you did was very strong and kind. I haven't been there to be with my pets in their final moments at the vet so far but will hopefully do so in the future, since pets deserve it.


----------



## TopShelfHeart (Sep 27, 2019)

Had a lazy Sunday and did nothing. Had a cheat day that was ruined. Then got this feeling of sadness out of nowhere which turned into a case of the Sunday scaries.


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

Sleep. Yes, almost all day I slept until 12am...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> We took my sister's cat to the vet because he was very sick, and I held his paw while they put him to sleep. It was very peaceful and fast.


I am so sorry Jessica!  :hug :squeeze


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Went and bought some books, went to wife's house, fed dog, let dog out to play, parked wife's car very close to railway station as instructed, lost 2nd pair of ear-plugs on train after receiving phone call, came home. All round a pretty exciting day.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It's not what I did today. It's what I didn't do today. What I didn't do today is what I haven't done every other day for the past 12 years since I have realized that it was something I really needed to do. Every single day I put it off and I make a list of things I need to do before I can even think about it. And the list sits there collecting dust. I pick it up and look at it from time to time. And I (really) want to believe that someday I'll get it done. But in reality, I think the list is just a convenient excuse for me to keep putting things off.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

I set up the inflatable hot tub I ordered. It's better quality than I expected, just waiting for the mats to arrive tomorrow so I can fill it with water and chillax.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I read a decent amount of the assertiveness book I got from the library. I also went to the gym. Am also controlling food intake without calorie logging. Talked a lot to my friend Maisie on whatsapp. 

Tomorrow I will probably go Canterbury again and do more of my chicken assigment and a little clothes browsing. Desperately want to lose more fat so I can wear different trousers and start really adjusting my look.


----------



## Sweet&Sour (Apr 11, 2019)

Am a mod assistant on a different forum so I do that 90% of the time I am online, so I was doing that for almost all day today, but then my sister-in-law called me to go jacket shopping! So I did that for the rest of the afternoon( I went even though I didn't feel like going), then spoke to an online friend on the phone for a few hours and after doing that I modded the night away.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

DimExistence said:


> Am a mod assistant on a different forum so I do that 90% of the time I am online, so I was doing that for almost all day today, but then my sister-in-law called me to go jacket shopping! So I did that for the rest of the afternoon( I went even though I didn't feel like going), then spoke to an online friend on the phone for a few hours and after doing that I modded the night away.


You've basically got the perfect avatar for this forum.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been lazy today, mostly just hanging around these forums and reading. I did clean the house earlier, but that is about all I have accomplished so far. I found a pretty cool library for java, called Lanterna, which is kind of like ncurses, which is more or less a way to create a text based GUI, which for some reason interests me to pieces. I would love to build a really basic browser, because it looks like a lot of fun, but I'm in way over my head when it comes to stuff like that. More than likely, I'll just build a really simple snake game and call it a day(well a week or two). So, I've just started to tip my toe into the basics of it, to try to get a feel. It would be so cool though, if I could build a browser.. not just because I would have my own browser, but I would learn so much in the process of doing it all. I just don't know if I want to invest that much time into it. Perhaps just a simple telnet client to connect to old BBSs, which I think would be pretty cool too. Or perhaps a door game, which is something I have wanted to create for years now.. I'm not sure how I would even begin that though, I haven't played around with BBS doors for a long time, outside of running them locally. 

For right now, I'm just making basic panels in a terminal :lol.. yeah I'm a dreamer.


----------



## Sweet&Sour (Apr 11, 2019)

harrison said:


> You've basically got the perfect avatar for this forum.


thanks 8)


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Washed dishes. 
Took out trash.
Went to liquor store, grocery store, and shawarma restaurant.

So basically, pissed the day away. As per usual.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Went to Zak Bagans' The Haunted Museum with fiance and kid; cheesy as I expect it to be but some of the people there actually believed in this stuff. There were some rooms that were supposed the 'haunted' or have 'spirits' and some folks chose not to go in.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been feeling pretty nostalgic today.

Check it out, SAS peeps:










Oh yeah, isn't that just spectacular? Windows 98, in all of her/his/whatev glory 










It just felt a little bit off, browsing older sites on Windows 10. I needed the full experience, although unfortunately a lot of sites still won't load, I assume because SSL needs to be updated, I'll have to find a newer browser I think.. I"m not sure how win98 does SSL, for my amiga I updated SSL separately and could browse just about anything, on an OS much older.. meh, I'll figure it out if I ever feel the need. I went with a World of Warcraft background, I should have gone for something appropriate for the era, I think back then I was playing a game called Xenimus as my main MMORPG.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Splashed around in the hot tub. Now gonna vape some weed and listen to Cheap Trick.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Had to babysit my wife's car. (as opposed to her dog - which makes for a nice change) :roll, so I thought I'd go and see a movie near her work. Went to see Ad Astra - not bad, but not brilliant that's for sure.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I went shopping with my family, but I started feeling weird and dizzy, so I had to sit down and read a new book I bought instead of going into the supermarket. On the way out, I tried to unlock the wrong car, thinking it was ours.  Then when we were home, I went on my iPad for a while and went with my parents to take my niece and nephew home. Now I've been listening to the songs that were on an old iPod I bought this week.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Day off slept in, took a shower and got dressed.

I went to the skatepark for a bit and rode around. After that I went to McDonald's and got something to eat. I came home and ate and watched YouTube videos and listened to a couple of podcasts. 

I adjusted somethings on my BMX bike.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Did my shift today and came home with mother. Then gamed for the rest of the night. New Volkswagen Golf is purring along fine thus far.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Did my shift today and came home with mother. Then gamed for the rest of the night. New Volkswagen Golf is purring along fine thus far.


What work do you do?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Musicfan said:


> What work do you do?


I volunteer at a local thrift store, sorting CD's DVD's, and board games in their warehouse, and then putting them out on the store floor. I go in Friday afternoons.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I volunteer at a local thrift store, sorting CD's DVD's, and board games in their warehouse, and then putting them out on the store floor. I go in Friday afternoons.


Oh cool volunteering is a great thing to do. Congrats on the car by the way.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Musicfan said:


> Oh cool volunteering is a great thing to do. Congrats on the car by the way.


Thanks.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I went to work, went to store, then to post office, and lastly, got home and did almost nothing the rest of the day. Now I'm in bed.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Woke up at 8:25 am, took a shower and got dressed. I went to Walmart and then to work. After work I came stopped at Dairy Queen and got a Oreo Blizzard. I am home now.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Went and had lunch with my wife. Then provided emotional support while she was shopping for clothes. Fortunately after last time I've found a decent place to sit down as this can take some time. (comfortable chairs at the entrance to the change rooms)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

harrison said:


> Went and had lunch with my wife. Then provided emotional support while she was shopping for clothes. Fortunately after last time I've found a decent place to sit down as this can take some time. (comfortable chairs at the entrance to the change rooms)


 That must have been a luxurious place to shop. I have found public seating is never comfortable for more than about 20 seconds. About the amount of time it takes for my tailbone to sink right through the scant padding and make contact with whatever hard material is underneath.

I spent too many days trying to sit on hospital waiting room chairs and holy hell that did a number on my tailbone and back.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> That must have been a luxurious place to shop. I have found public seating is never comfortable for more than about 20 seconds. About the amount of time it takes for my tailbone to sink right through the scant padding and make contact with whatever hard material is underneath.
> 
> I spent too many days trying to sit on hospital waiting room chairs and holy hell that did a number on my tailbone and back.


Yeah, it's a nice place. Last time we were there I started complaining (as gently as possible) about needing to sit down so the ladies were looking around for a chair - but then they remembered the change rooms have very nice big chairs and a little table.

Tailor-made for very bored husbands.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Went to a yard sale and got an antique oriental cabinet for 25 dollars. Then went to World Market and got chips and some fancy salsa, plus a package of dark chocolate espresso laceys.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Went to pet store to buy some toys for my bun and dogs, went to staples to pick up some flash cards to study & aloe vera juice, cleaned the buns cage, loaded the dishwasher, gardened, ordered doordash (which I have to stop doing) finished revising essay, finished Spanish homework, procrastinating studying currently but will do.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Musicfan said:


> Went to a yard sale and *got an antique oriental cabinet for 25 dollars.* Then went to World Market and got chips and some fancy salsa, plus a package of dark chocolate espresso laceys.


Come on mate - I think you're going to have to hand that cabinet over. I love those. (j/k btw  )

I had an unbelievably exciting day. Went up to the wife's place again and entertained/fed dog. Also managed to pick up a cheeky little dvd at the library - a double episode of Agatha Christie that I thought I hadn't seen before. Need to watch the last bit now as the suspense is killing me.

Jesus I have an exciting life.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

harrison said:


> Come on mate - I think you're going to have to hand that cabinet over. I love those.


A few shrimp off the barbie for him mate. Needs some return action. :b :lol



harrison said:


> I had an unbelievably exciting day. Went up to the wife's place again and entertained/fed dog. Also managed to pick up a cheeky little dvd at the library - a double episode of Agatha Christie that I thought I hadn't seen before. Need to watch the last bit now as the suspense is killing me.
> 
> Jesus I have an exciting life.


Mate, you sound like Ozzy Man Reviews on Youtube.

A laugh a minute, especially with reviews of Sheila's mixed with Call of Duty (computer game).

Not for the Sheila's though, unless can take a joke, the way ozzy boys speak.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

harrison said:


> Come on mate - I think you're going to have to hand that cabinet over. I love those. (j/k btw  )
> 
> I had an unbelievably exciting day. Went up to the wife's place again and entertained/fed dog. Also managed to pick up a cheeky little dvd at the library - a double episode of Agatha Christie that I thought I hadn't seen before. Need to watch the last bit now as the suspense is killing me.
> 
> Jesus I have an exciting life.


Its a great cabinet too, very heavy and it has hand designed fu dog panels on it. The lady at the sale said it was an antique and the wear shows it.



Mondo_Fernando said:


> A few shrimp off the barbie for him mate. Needs some return action. :b :lol


If Harrison grills up some shrimp I think we all should come over and try some


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Musicfan said:


> Its a great cabinet too, very heavy and it has hand designed fu dog panels on it. The lady at the sale said it was an antique and the wear shows it.
> 
> If Harrison grills up some shrimp I think we all should come over and try some


25 bucks for that is incredible mate - I went through a phase of collecting oriental antiques ages ago. (I've had quite a few "phases.") :roll

And no worries about coming over - I'll get the barbie fired up.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Musicfan said:


> If Harrison grills up some shrimp I think we all should come over and try some


Who invites Forrest and Bubba? :O


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Who invites Forrest and Bubba? :O


 Don't forget Lt Dan!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Musicfan said:


> Don't forget Lt Dan!


Lt Dan! (jumps off boat and boat crashes into jetty). :O


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Lt Dan! (jumps off boat and boat crashes into jetty). :O


:lol


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Musicfan said:


> :lol


Forrest. :no


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Went to a model plane shop and a Costco we hadn't been to before.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Was on dog-duty again. Then got the tram back home and the (attractive) woman beside me kept looking at me because she thought I was checking out what she was looking at on her phone. Which I was. I kept pretending to look at something just past her outside the window though so I think I had her fooled.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Silent Memory said:


> Went to a* model plane shop *and a Costco we hadn't been to before.


Is it you that does the model planes or your Dad?

Don't think I've ever been to a Costco - I can't even go to Aldi, I get a migraine if I go in one of those shops. Too much self-packing and they don't even provide bags. 

(just kidding about the migraine)


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

harrison said:


> Is it you that does the model planes or your Dad?
> 
> Don't think I've ever been to a Costco - I can't even go to Aldi, I get a migraine if I go in one of those shops. Too much self-packing and they don't even provide bags.
> 
> (just kidding about the migraine)


It's my nephew. He's five, and he can look at a plane while it's still flying and tell you the airline and type of plane, and he's always right.  He has lots of model planes.

You don't get any bags at Costco. You either have to carry it or put it in the trolley, which you walk out with. They have a lot of good things, but not everything is cheap.


> she thought I was checking out what she was looking at on her phone. Which I was. I kept pretending to look at something just past her outside the window though so I think I had her fooled.


It's hard not to look at people's phones when you're sitting next to them.  It's either that or the paper they're reading.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Drove people around, took the dog out, cleaned the house, and now I'm going to take a nap.. 5:30am is way to early to wake up at. After this nap, I am going to play around with Java for a little bit, and make a simple terminal application. I'm really looking forward to this nap now though, I feel so tired.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Silent Memory said:


> It's my nephew. He's five, and he can look at a plane while it's still flying and tell you the airline and type of plane, and he's always right.  He has lots of model planes.
> 
> You don't get any bags at Costco. You either have to carry it or put it in the trolley, which you walk out with. They have a lot of good things, but not everything is cheap.
> 
> It's hard not to look at people's phones when you're sitting next to them.  It's either that or the paper they're reading.


That's great he likes planes - maybe he'll become a pilot or something one day. One of my cousins was like that and he was training to become a pilot for Qantas ages ago but he got sick. He still worked for the company for a very long time though.

Yeah, I often do that too. She's lucky I wasn't manic or I would've asked her about her family photos as well.


----------



## Kiwifruit (Dec 5, 2012)

I made white cheddar mac 'n' cheese with bacon.


----------



## Rotted (Nov 5, 2019)

Worked all day


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Went for a nice walk because it's snowing and fixed up my dog kennel to make sure it stays warm


----------



## Graeme1988 (Nov 17, 2018)

Tidied my computer desk so it looks a bit more organised, and less cluttered with stuff.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I ate 3 x ensures, 1 carnation instant breakfast, some fries, a bacon cheeseburger, and a rootbeer, and a smoothie. I went shopping to get a card and a giftcard for my mom. Also played some Rummy and watched some Netflix.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

_/ZoneBox dusts off 132 day old thread.._

I knew this thread existed somewhere, I hadn't realized it has been so long since it was last used. It took a bit to get it back to life, but after figuring out a checkbox would work, I bring this thread back to life 

 -=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

We purchased a cheap little projector, to have something to look forward to, so tonight we watched "Secret life of pets 2" which was cute, I had a bit of rum and relaxed for a while. Also we made some popcorn, sprinkled with butter powder which was really cool.

The projector creates a huge screen on my wall, which makes it feel like a movie theater, it was a nice break from the goings on in the world.










It is probably like ten feet across my wall, you can actually see my lamp.. also my Christmas lights which I keep up because, well, I like them ;p This is after the movie played, so no sneak peaks! Movies are being released straight to the Internet, so we'll have a few things to watch. I actually prefer it this way, I always hated going to the movie theaters.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Cleaned my room. So proud 😂


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Nothing. I'm just going to relax, eat and watch TV all day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Moved from the bed to the couch. Drank coffee. Put a frozen vegetarian lasagna into the oven for lunch. Watched the news on COVID-19. Took a 20 minute trip to the nearby grocery to pick up fresh produce. Scrolled on the Internet.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Stayed inside all day, watched TV and ate stuff. Talked to my wife on the phone about three thousand times. This lockdown thing is going to get very boring soon.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Washed dishes. Swept the floors. Took out trash. Bought groceries and toiletries. Listened to a podcast. Watched the news (nothing new). Had lunch with boyfriend. Scrolled the internet. Called Dad.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Be a sloth


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

aqwsderf said:


> Be a sloth


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I just bought a bunch of clothes when I'm not even going anywhere... :roll Guess I'll be cute indoors.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Went out and got some groceries with my mother to stock up on food supplies, just in case.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Laid on couch with cat for an hour. Morning exercises, studied some math and Hawaiian. Probably gonna resume playing Heroes of Might and Magic 3 in afternoon even though its killing my wrist.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

meditation, tunes, weights, then took my kids out for a long walk, and finally phoned my boss to tell her I'm having 3 months off work.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Managed to remotely do some filing and accounting work. Successfully installed software on my laptop after much fumbling and rereading instructions. Plugged away at a refund claim for a client. Ate lunch of leftovers. Finally finished the true crime podcast I've attempted to listen to three times (but couldn't complete because I'd fall asleep each time). 

Gonna go out and fetch some milk now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Bit of yoga, room reorganization, hit the pharmacy & convenience store


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Worked for 12hrs straight. Drove 20 minutes each way to have a emotionally stressful & awkward dinner. Midnight dog walk. Drinking liquored hot chocolate and snacking on cheese n crackers along with an overly ripe banana right now.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Drank a smoothie. Went to my Mother in Law's house to visit with and feed/water her kitty. She's been in the hospital since December, so family is checking on her cat and taking in her mail, etc. every few days. Showered. Napped. Ate some pizza. Did a load of laundry. Watched TV.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

FaceTimed with my nonna due to her old age home being closed for the time being, helped out with dinner, and just chatting on the Discord Server now, thinking of doing some gaming and a voice chat with someone tonight.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Got up around 6:45am so I could work out/cardio before work. Had a miserable day at work (nothing new). For lunch I had a peanut butter protein smoothie from Jamba Juice. First time trying it and didn't like it. Should've stuck with my favorite- Macha Green Tea Blast. After work I laid in bed for a few hours (took a shower first, of course (also took one after my workout, in case you're wondering)) because I felt like **** (depression, stress, tired, whatever). Listened to Radiohead - been listening to The Bends and OK Computer on repeat for like a week now. I got up eventually and tried playing video games and watching a movie but wasn't feeling it (all I want to do these days is lay in bed, listen to Radiohead, and cry). Went out and got chili cheese fries and a root beer


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Confirmed that my ROE was submitted electronically, confirmed my vacation pay came through, exercised, took out trash & brought exercise bike in, practiced singing/playing guitar, made instagram clips, Spanish lesson on Duolingo


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

tried to relax


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Listened to music, did 100 jumping jacks, went to the park and stayed in my vehicle to read, watched some YouTube videos, ate a ham sammich, yogurt, and a banana, swept the floor in my room, and cleaned up my room some.


----------



## candy scissors (Feb 18, 2020)

Tried to text my brother & sister. Checked news on Twitter. Listened to music. Started watching the last season of AbFab.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Helped build a road.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

A little bit of gardening


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

blue2 said:


> Helped build a road.


Productive


----------



## 10k (Aug 19, 2015)

Fix some electronics circuits and get some bureaucratic things done. 
I made some bread with my mom too. Didn't work out lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

aqwsderf said:


> blue2 said:
> 
> 
> > Helped build a road.
> ...


I guess, well its an upgrade on a coastal route with a main fishing port along it, so its supposed to help tourism & trucks distribute fish cross country & to mainland Europe essentially.

I'm not overly enthusiastic about either industry in the philosophical sense though XD


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I just bought a bunch of clothes when I'm not even going anywhere... :roll Guess I'll be cute indoors.


TMMA: The Mezzoforte Modeling Agency.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

blue2 said:


> I guess, well its an upgrade on a coastal route with a main fishing port along it, so its supposed to help tourism & trucks distribute fish cross country & to mainland Europe essentially.
> 
> I'm not overly enthusiastic about either industry in the philosophical sense though XD


Either way it's pretty cool to point out and be like "I helped build these streets"


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

I started watching Tiger King.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

The most notable thing I have done today, was sit in my driveway and watched the clouds drift through the sky, as a warm breeze pushed past me. It was a really nice day outside today, I think later I might look up at the stars, assuming the clouds are not covering them up. I have a cheap little telescope I might use, if I can find it. More than likely though, I'll just enjoy the night for a while. 



If it were not breezy, I might have made a little fire in my pit, and sipped away at some rum - I can save that for another night though.


Edit:
Just got back in from more sky watching, it was really cool. Where I live, there is a lot of light pollution so you can see clouds that look as though they are glowing ever so slightly, and they move at a relatively fast pace. Past them you can see all of the stars, and planes moving around. I could see one of the dippers and Orion's belt


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

zonebox said:


> The most notable thing I have done today, was sit in my driveway and watched the clouds drift through the sky, as a warm breeze pushed past me. It was a really nice day outside today, I think later I might look up at the stars, assuming the clouds are not covering them up. I have a cheap little telescope I might use, if I can find it. More than likely though, I'll just enjoy the night for a while.
> 
> If it were not breezy, I might have made a little fire in my pit, and sipped away at some rum - I can save that for another night though.
> 
> ...


Ever see any UFOs?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

@Suchness No, I wish I did though, that would be so cool. Tonight there were a bunch of planes flying around though.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Woke up, went crazy, now waiting to be knocked out, then repeat.


Essentially my 'normal' routine but without university and work.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

zonebox said:


> @Suchness No, I wish I did though, that would be so cool. Tonight there were a bunch of planes flying around though.


Hopefully you get to see at least one. I've seen a few of them, when I was around 17 I saw two in the same day. I was riding my bike and I saw this egg shaped white light, it was kind of close but I couldn't see any details. Made no noise, just slowly flew across the sky. Then like 30 seconds later I saw a red ball of light, it was far away and was zigzagging down until it disappeared behind a fence. A few years ago while I was driving I saw a red light flying across the sky, it was above the clouds, hard to tell what shape it was. It was moving really fast, then I'd see another one or might have been the same one zoom across the sky. None of them made me think, wow that looks like a space craft cause they were too far away but it was definitely something.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Fixed my bicycle, the chain was really rusty and the tires flat. After I fixed it, I rode it around the street a little, got back, and decided to take off a cloth bottle holder I had hanging from the handlebars. As I was walking it to our trash bin, I noticed something odd in it. I shook it around, and a bunch of wasps started flying out :lol I promptly screamed out "Oh ****!!" then I ran so fast my body got ahead of my legs and I almost fell face forward, I did catch myself in time and then burst into a deep laughter at how foolish I must have looked. It was a nice break from the seriousness of the world at this time.



To think those wasps were just sitting there, while I was riding the bike and didn't seem to mind at all until I shook that bottle holder.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Gave my desk a quick dusting, played Forza Horizon 3 for a bit, and played my bass guitar again after a long break.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I went to the registry to get a new ID & by my work for my paystub & ROE


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Fixed my bicycle, the chain was really rusty and the tires flat.  After I fixed it, I rode it around the street a little, got back, and decided to take off a cloth bottle holder I had hanging from the handlebars. As I was walking it to our trash bin, I noticed something odd in it. I shook it around, and a bunch of wasps started flying out :lol I promptly screamed out "Oh ****!!" then I ran so fast my body got ahead of my legs and I almost fell face forward, I did catch myself in time and then burst into a deep laughter at how foolish I must have looked. It was a nice break from the seriousness of the world at this time.
> 
> To think those wasps were just sitting there, while I was riding the bike and didn't seem to mind at all until I shook that bottle holder.


Wasps be like "Woot! Free Ride....oh shyyyyyyyyte!" :grin2:


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

MCHB said:


> Wasps be like "Woot! Free Ride....oh shyyyyyyyyte!" :grin2:


:lol I feel kind of bad, they were all enjoying their ride and the next thing they know their world is being shook up, then some weird pink skinned creature is staring at them and screaming in fear running off in a frenzy.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

zonebox said:


> :lol I feel kind of bad, they were all enjoying their ride and the next thing they know their world is being shook up, then some weird pink skinned creature is staring at them and screaming in fear running off in a frenzy.


Reminds me of the first time I mostly biked up Sinkut mountain. A bee kept circling me while being super aggressive and not only bumping into me but my bike. It kept circling me the whole way up and it wasn't until I got back to my apartment and looked it up that it was a carpenter bee...they have super aggressive flight patterns and ram into a threat but are otherwise harmless! :roll

One of my friends that grew up near where I live later piped in and referred to them as "bump bees!"


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I went washing. It been about 2 weeks since I been out.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Did some stuff around the house. Went outside to enjoy the sun before it starts raining for the next 5 or so days.

But mostly I was in bed reading or playing a game or just random internet browsing. 

What a life.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Died a little more.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

blue2 said:


> Died a little more.


Lived a little longer


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Drove arounda bit. Bought some necessities. Drove past "houses" for sale and looked up the insane prices and felt bad. Drank a lot of unsweetened tea. Played a game on my phone. Laid here and typed this.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

**** all


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Cleaned the house, hung out with family that live in the house, made fried spaghetti which was really good, cleaned up after that mess, I later made us all blueberry muffins from a kit, that came out great  then watched Onward on our cheap projector, built a little city scene in a game, and I'm now drinking some rum and watching Live PD, which is not really all that interesting. It has been a fairly decent day, outside of an ingrown finger nail which is mostly noticeable while typing. I'm really impressed with the projector too, it was a $70 investment and we project it on the wall above our couch, it is not amazing quality but I would consider it good enough, better than what my expectations were for it - definitely better than older CRT TVs that I grew up with. Onward was great, I really enjoyed it especially since it focused on pen and paper style gaming, I could relate to it. The reviews online showed it to not be great, but I have found the "not so great" movies as rated on the Internet usually to be the best ones.



I am a natural introvert, quarantines do not seem to phase me too much.


----------



## TheUnpredictable (Apr 3, 2020)

Reviewed the story I'm currently working on and did some work from home stuff but not much. These days of being on lockdown are really strange. I feel like I'm on some kind of weird semi-vacation where I have to check in but not really. Except there's always a gotcha possibility. Like if I don't check in, something important might spring up and everybody will know I was slacking off.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Exercised, watched the news, tuned my guitars, tweaked the action on one, checked intonation, ran experiment 1 of daisy chaining my guitar amps, went to donair shop


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Watched news, fixed bike, lazed


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Went to work, then after I drove through Wendy's and got a meal for dinner. Then I came home, read a bit and watched the news and went for a walk.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I made sushi! It looks horrible, but this is my first try at it.. (okay, it is my second try - the first I used way too much rice.. and well the rice was on the outside and it was more difficult)








I used a little too much yum yum sauce, to be fair the container I used was not a squeeze bottle, I had to put the sauce in a bag and well it kind of drizzled out faster than I thought.

This was my first try, it had waaaay to much rice, but tasted okay.








The yum yum sauce had a mind of its own.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I went to the mall that's further away and bought some stuff for retail therapy.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Got our thrift stores auction group up and running. That was a long day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Work


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

**** all


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Slept, had a shower, and called my wife a few times to complain about how disgusting I feel.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Watch sports, both my teams lost, & came to work


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Watch sports, both my teams lost,


been there, went on for years, and they are both pretty average still now

I chucked out some old crap, clothes, books and ditched my mountain bike. I pumped a little iron, ate a little food, and to the sound of The Chronic, drove to take out the sprogs.

Pretty much asked a woman out by the shops but stopped whilst mouth open ready to talk, cos I am seeing someone else. Told two other ladies they had beautiful eyes whilst waiting to grab some nuts.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Stayed sober which an achievement.
I also disconnected my vehicle's starter in preparation for rebuilding the solenoid.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

moved
bought food
ate food
watched 3 episodes of an anime
played video games
watched youtube of a subcriber i like

fapped
drank an ok alcoholic malt beverage
posted on sas


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Several cups of tea, checked the market, fielded the odd call from distressed wife, took half a Valium, now waiting for the daily Coronavirus Update. (and slowly forming an unhealthy attachment with one or two of the newsreaders on the ABC)


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Changed the motor oil and filter in a UTV. Much more involved than any vehicle or machine I've done before. Had to remove a bunch of stuff just to be able to get to the filter.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

harrison said:


> Several cups of tea, checked the market, fielded the odd call from distressed wife, took half a Valium, now waiting for the daily Coronavirus Update. (and slowly forming an unhealthy attachment with one or two of the newsreaders on the ABC)


If you have not already, I'd suggest trying raspberry tea its pretty good. I have orange pekoe usually


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Excaliber said:


> If you have not already, I'd suggest trying raspberry tea its pretty good. I have orange pekoe usually


Sounds good mate - but I'm more of a cheap basic tea-bag guy.  (I don't really know what they put in those)

I do have a bit of herbal tea sometimes though - peppermint is very good for nausea.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

harrison said:


> Sounds good mate - but I'm more of a cheap basic tea-bag guy.  (I don't really know what they put in those)
> 
> I do have a bit of herbal tea sometimes though - peppermint is very good for nausea.


That's likely the orange pekoe, I buy them in a box of like 500 bags. I buy some specialty ones once in a while just to spoil myself. I have always preferred tea over coffee.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Excaliber said:


> That's likely the orange pekoe, I buy them in a box of like 500 bags. I buy some specialty ones once in a while just to spoil myself. *I have always preferred tea over coffee*.


I drink instant coffee at home when I get sick of the tea.  Right now I'm sort of looking forward to going to a cafe again in the city and getting a latte or something. It's more of a social thing though - one I go to is huge and very busy - I like going there and just reading the paper etc. and having lots of people around me, plus it's right across the road from my favourite library.

Won't be happening any time soon though. (we're in full lockdown now for at least 6 weeks - even a curfew at night) Melbourne has a lot of great cafes and little laneways, plus lots and lots of restaurants. They're probably doing it pretty hard atm though.

Edit: like this - the place I go to is just around the corner from this laneway.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

And this is Brunetti's - great place.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Rather unproductive day. Woke up later than usual. Helped someone moved furniture, walked my dog, finally planted 3 avocado sprouts in a pot, talked to my sister and my dad for a bit. The latter one ended unpleasant.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Presentation in my zoom classroom I had anxiety the entire time. Rearranged some some furniture also


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

harrison said:


> I drink instant coffee at home when I get sick of the tea.  Right now I'm sort of looking forward to going to a cafe again in the city and getting a latte or something. It's more of a social thing though - one I go to is huge and very busy - I like going there and just reading the paper etc. and having lots of people around me, plus it's right across the road from my favourite library.
> 
> Won't be happening any time soon though. (we're in full lockdown now for at least 6 weeks - even a curfew at night) Melbourne has a lot of great cafes and little laneways, plus lots and lots of restaurants. They're probably doing it pretty hard atm though.
> 
> Edit: like this - the place I go to is just around the corner from this laneway.


Very neat harrison, that looks like a very busy kind of place, I bet they would have some good pastries too. Maybe one day I will see it for myself.  Is there any latte you prefer in particular? I like a french vanilla. That lock down sounds crazy but I had heard it was pretty bad where you are, it has to be if its even mentioned on the radio here in Canada. I imagine those little shops would be going through a hard time, there's already several in my area that have closed because they just don't have the means to cover 5+ months with hardly any customers.


----------



## James10145 (Dec 20, 2019)

*.*

Had work then I ate sandwich


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I went to work. A lady messaged me that she was gonna come today to buy something I was selling. She contacted me originally on Friday asking to get it and I've had so many people mess me around that I asked can she message me on Monday if she is still interested. So she messaged and actually turned up ha. I said you restored my faith in people


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Went into the office for an hour. Then back home to finish the rest of the work day there.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Cleaned up my room as usual
Listened to music as usual 
Cleaned the bathroom as usual 
Cooked green beans
Drank an energy drink
Watched YouTube as usual 
Went to the store to get phone minutes 

I had a semi productive day. Off work today so decided to just chill.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Spread some fertiliser on land for my animals, mowed lawn, strimmed verges, sorted sewage system issue.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I went to the food court to get takeout for dinner and then the grocery store.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Excaliber said:


> Very neat harrison, that looks like a very busy kind of place, *I bet they would have some good pastries too. Maybe one day I will see it for myself. * Is there any latte you prefer in particular? I like a french vanilla. That lock down sounds crazy but I had heard it was pretty bad where you are, it has to be if its even mentioned on the radio here in Canada. I imagine those little shops would be going through a hard time, there's already several in my area that have closed because they just don't have the means to cover 5+ months with hardly any customers.


They have incredible pastries mate - they have everything you could think of and then a few more. 

It's Italian - lots of Italians here (even my wife) - so they have great pasta etc too. If you ever get down here I'll take you there, no problem. You'd love it.

Yeah, the lockdown is pretty crazy - but understandable. They should have done it ages ago I think - gone for elimination like New Zealand has. A few of our states have achieved that. Shame I didn't fly up there a few months ago. Now no-one will let us in if they know we're from Melbourne.  Cheeky devils.

Here's another picture of Brunetti's - nice-looking young ladies there too. You'd probably really like that place.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Woke up, got dressed, ate some honey nut cheerios and had my coffee. Went to hobby lobby and didn't buy anything because the puzzles were pretty picked over and I wasn't keen on any of the cross stitch kits that were in stock. Went to the produce market, then to Aldi. Came home and unpacked the groceries. Showered, ate, napped, fed the cats, did the dishes. Here I am.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

harrison said:


> They have incredible pastries mate - they have everything you could think of and then a few more.
> 
> It's Italian - lots of Italians here (even my wife) - so they have great pasta etc too. If you ever get down here I'll take you there, no problem. You'd love it.
> 
> ...


I would certainly love a place like that and it would be bad for my sweet tooth haha, those pastries look absolutely amazing! The Italian's sure know how to make good stuff, my brother in law has an Italian background and he's really good with pasta. I hope you get the chance to go once the lock down eases up over there because I know I'd want too


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

harrison said:


> They have incredible pastries mate - they have everything you could think of and then a few more.
> 
> It's Italian - lots of Italians here (even my wife) - so they have great pasta etc too. If you ever get down here I'll take you there, no problem. You'd love it.
> 
> ...


The cheesecakes and custards are mouth watering. :b


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> The cheesecakes and custards are mouth watering. :b


Yeah, that place is just crazy. They have a few places now - I think they even have one in Singapore now, they must make a fortune.

Tourists go there just to have one of their cakes or chocolates - tbh I just like to go and sit and have a coffee and have the people around me. Their places always have a good atmosphere.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I mowed the lawn today, and the oddest thing happened when I was filling the gas. When the gas filled the top of the tank, I noticed something there that I original thought might be a weed, but upon further inspection it was a lizard. Somehow a lizard had crawled into the gas tank, probably a long time ago. I don't think it was while I owned the lawn mower, because I always keep the cap on it. My father owned it before me, and I doubt even a lizard would want to crawl into the gas tank then. I would think the smell of gas would disgust lizards so perhaps before it had even ever had been filled with gas.

I tried to get it out with a twig, but only accomplished pushing out of view. It is almost impossible to get it out, so I mowed the lawn with it in there. What a strange thing to see, I felt bad for the guy. Whenever he got in there, he had been there for a while because the body was stiff.


I took a picture of it, but decided against posting it to the thread because it is a bit macabre.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Went to the doc, took a train back to my place, didn't die of heat exposure, bought something to eat and a pack of luckies, texted the girl I'm seeing/seeing?, got undressed and am now on the mattress.

Next I will clean around here AND write up and send out at least 5 job applications (or at least do a lot before trying to sleep at a normal day walker's hour. Need to get used to living by day and sleeping by night again). Y'all are my witness-cum-bayonet at my back. Dziękuję bardzo, merci en dankuwel.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Took a series of naps and an unhealthy amount of ibuprofen trying to shake the crushing headache I woke up with.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Not much - still in full lockdown. Woke up, watched the news, checked the market when it opened, few phone calls, more TV. God this is boring. Tomorrow I think I'll put on about 10 masks and go to the shop.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Cleaned my dresser, replied to some emails from my online friend which are always nice, cooked a grilled cheese sandwich, did laundry, and listened to some music and YouTube. Not the most fulfilling day but I like relaxing days sometimes.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Logged in to work and went to the convenience store to pick up energy drinks.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Made miso soup and dry mein. Wrote ****posts I regret. About to do laundry. Tonight look at porn. Proud existence worthy of countless ancestors.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

tack welded a co-workers toolbox upside down underneath a table lol.


He sprayed me with hand sanitizer in the lunchroom at lunch (Okay...I'll admit I laughed but it had more to do with the lude manner that he did it)


I looked at my watch and was like..."Hmmm....still have ten minutes!" so I went and grabbed his haggared tool box and yeah. I walked back to the table and another co-worker saw the massive grin on my face and said to me as I was walking back to the table "I know that look!" and just smiled lol.


I don't get mad...I get even ROFL!


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Did a ton of organizing of things into boxes for moving. I technically have the entire month of September to move all my stuff out of my apartment...which would make more sense seeing as I will be commuting 1 hour from my new house to work every day (which is a 30 second drive to my current apartment), but I'm so anxious to get it all done.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Evo1114 said:


> Did a ton of organizing of things into boxes for moving. I technically have the entire month of September to move all my stuff out of my apartment...which would make more sense seeing as I will be commuting 1 hour from my new house to work every day (which is a 30 second drive to my current apartment), but I'm so anxious to get it all done.


 Congrats on a new house?


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Congrats on a new house?


Yep, thanks. Bought my grandparents house. Closing on the 31st.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A bunch of cleaning


----------



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

I took my Pom for a walk with my mum and a man walked his lamb to the park and let it graze on the grass!

It was such a surprise and made my day!


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Not much so far. Got out of bed, took a ****, and got ready for work. I’m at work now waiting for my shift to start (in 2 minutes)


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Wake and baked then actually had a pleasant and friendly conversation with the smoking hot barista at the coffee shop. My brain actually forgot to panic ,so that was nice.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Literally spent about half of the day in bed. Hoping it's just allergies acting up...


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Tried to make some space in my basement to move my dryer to, since the repair person is coming tomorrow to fix the washing machine. (They're stacked.) Not easy to do when your sister has turned your basement into a hoarder's den. And when you've had recent flooding and everything is covered in mud. And the spiders crawling all over everything isn't much fun, either.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Got my laundry room mopped and my dryer moved. Hell yeah. Couldn't have done it without my brother.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

OK, full list:

Woke up at like 7 AM. Took like 20 mins to remember who I am and where I was and crawl out of bed. Threw in a K-Cup and drank a cup of coffee. Took my car for a short drive (like 40 mins) to charge up the battery, haven't driven it in like 3 days and not sure when I will need to drive it again but want to make sure it starts when I do. I like to do this in the morning if I can because I can just jump on the highway and drive around without hitting traffic. No traffic at all at 7:30 AM on a Sunday.

Got back was exhausted despite the coffee and sat on the couch doing nothing for like an hour. Literally nothing, just listened to the train go by and whatever else was going on outside. 

Then got together enough motivation to eat breakfast. Then came back to the couch and laid down for another hour but couldn't fall asleep.

So then decided to take a shower and got that done.

Then called my mom and talked for an hour. 

Then spent 2 hours or so on cleaning and doing chores online (paying bills, etc.)

Then ate lunch.

Then come online here and posted a bit. 

Then read like 30 pages in "City on Fire." 

Watched CNN for like 30 mins. 

Ate dinner. A can of disgusting Beefaroni. So quick but so gross.

Listened to a couple of albums from Jessica93, Metz, Long Beach Dub Allstars and Crystal Castles while posting here and doing random things.

Now posting this.

Then I will prob watch some more TV and / or listen to music then go to bed.

So did almost nothing really all day.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Woke up far too early, had numerous cups of tea (and coffee), went back to bed, talked to my sister on the phone and almost died laughing. 

Just about to have a shower and go to the post office and shops. That's considered an exciting afternoon where I live atm.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

The usual stuff:

Woke up, brushed teeth and took a shower. Ate breakfast and had a coffee.

Chatted with someone who is close to me from here. Made some social media posts for a volunteer gig I have.

Ate lunch. Now I am waiting for an Amazon order to arrive.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

got up. rolled up my bedding. got dressed. went to pee. brushed teeth. biked to work. working. waiting. browsed SAS, reddit, news. listening to music. still waiting for breakdown to be fixed.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Was thinking of trying out the car-share thing but I didn't. A mate called to say hello - talked to him for a while, got a book ready to post that sold yesterday, talked to a lady from my building downstairs, went and posted the book, got a few things at the shop. 

Basically excitement city.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Work


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

It's 3am and I just got back from the store. Later after I wake up I'll probably go walking


----------



## kurtzouma (Oct 10, 2020)

I passed my day sleeping.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Went for a walk. And had an avian encounter:










That's a wild turkey. Maybe hard to tell from the photo, but bigger than a Canada goose, smaller than a swan.

Didn't get too close, because I didn't want to scare it. And because I didn't want it to go all raptor on me.


* *


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Meet neighbours new roommate, play drums, come to work


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Woke up, had a chat with someone from here before taking a shower and going to my thrift store shift today with my mum. Got home after 5 hours, ate dinner, played Forza Horizon 3 for a bit, sent some articles to another volunteer gig I do for approval, now I am chatting with someone from here and playing video games again. 

...

Did you get all that?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I put my snow tires on. I usually do it closer to November but we have some snow in the forecast for the end of the week. I am not going to drive much and when I do it is two times per week in the wee hours of the morning to do some things at the office before they open.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Went for am hour long trail run, came home laid on the couch for a few hours and tried to nap but couldn't fall asleep, called my mom, ate lunch, listened to music posted here. The End.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Woke up, drank a smoothie, went to the gym, came home, showered, made spaghetti and meatballs, did the dishes, surfing the web and watching the Seahawks.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Woke up, surfed the web in bed, picked a few poems to email to a friend, checked on the garden, went for a long walk through the forest in the rain, picked a few figs on the way home, did the dishes, took my medication, and made a Thai tofu bowl thing with peanut sauce for dinner.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

The most active Sunday I've had: made chicken soup, ate chicken soup. Browsed internet. Cleaned bathtub. Got bored. Made chowder out of chicken broth. Took out garbage. Now browsing internet again. Might watch the second half of a movie.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Finally used this car-share thing I've been wanting to for a while now. Worked out how to actually get into the car, find the keys etc - and then drove to a different area. Nice.

Then a few million phone calls with my wife. (and son)


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Woke up, got dressed, put my dinner in the crock pot, drank a smoothie, went to the gym, came home, showered, watched tv, ate my dinner from the crock pot, cleaned up, went to the library to pick up my holds, came home, now I'm goofing around on the internet and listening to music.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Absolutely nothing. Ugh. Disgusted with myself


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Had a pretty big day - for me anyway. Got the car-share car again and drove up to my wife's place. I found the driving quite stressful - haven't done much of it for a while and it's a pain in a rental car, worrying about if you're going to scratch the bloody thing or not. Quite convenient though I suppose.

Hadn't seen my wife for ages - except on Skype or Zoom. And strange to be in that area again - with people all in their masks. It's like a different planet to this place. 

Another zoom thing with my boy and my wife tonight but I'm pretty tired.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I helped my Mom clean the van out. We also played the lottery. I saw a black and white dog that looked like my dream dog Kaizer. A border collie that I want. I'm not sure if the dog I had seen was a border collie. It was small and similar. I couldn't help but wonder if maybe I am close to having one. I couldn't help but to think it. I don't think I ever will.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Today was my day off, so not much. Went out to pay some bills and got a burger combo on my way home. I played Phantasy Star Online 2 the rest of the day. It’s 5:42pm as i type this. I’ll probably workout and relax the remainder of the day. Maybe I’ll watch something


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Played detective. I helped a friend of mine with a guy she'd been chatting to for a few days - gave him a call and found out he's an African scammer. He even admitted to me he was in Africa. (on business of course) 

These guys are just unbelievable. (Just call me Detective Harrison)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Bought fruit & veggies, received a grocery order, napped, head to work


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Drank a smoothie. Went to the store and bought some clothes. Fitting rooms were closed so I had to give it my best guess. Tried it on at home but they didn't fit so they will be returned. Went to the park and walked the nature trails. Showered. Ate meatloaf and mashed potatoes. Watching tv.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Working from home. This has been 7 months of doing this. I did go into the office early morning to put a treatment plan that my Supervisor needs to sign and came right back home.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Day just started so I’ll tell you about yesterday, op. Went to work. Took a nap afterwards because I was exhausted. Spent the rest of the day playing Phantasy Star Online 2. Didn’t workout so I have to do that today, hopefully


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Played drums, half watched fights, & came to work


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Ate some cereal, went to the gym, came home, showered, went to the store to get a rotisserie chicken for dinner, got all the way to the store and realized I forgot a mask, came all the way back home to grab one (and a few extra to keep in the car so this doesn't happen again), went back to the store, got my chicken and salad, came home (again), ate, cleaned up, put some laundry in the machine, did the dishes, now I'm listening to music and wasting time on the internet.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I drove about an hour to the Sponge Docks, parked and walked around a little more than four miles while looking at boats and getting some fresh air along the gulf at high tide. It was pretty nice, we got there really early at around 10 am so no one was around at first, we had the place to ourselves and could walk around with no masks. Later on it got a bit crowded though. We stuck around till around 2 pm, then went to my wife's neurologist and got the results of the latest MRI back, it looks more promising than her first one which is really good news. Then I got stuck in a traffic jam for half an hour, which really sucked, there was an accident so I took an alternate route and instead got stuck behind school dismissals for for another half an hour.








​I love getting out of the house though, it was a nice break from it all. My parents are comming down on Saturday, so I shifted my beer night to tonight, so I also went to the grocery store to buy some beer, hotdogs, chips, and soda. Now I am at home relaxing, and sharing my fewdz with my dork of a dog









_Hungry dork, almost took my hand with the food!_
​I'm looking forward to playing a few games tonight, and having beer. First I have to drive to the gas station to fill up my gas cannister, because I need to mow the lawn tomorrow, and also run our wood chipper to take care of a few branches and fronds from our palm tree. That wood chipper is pretty cool, we have a lot of branches that fall into our yard so it has come in really handy. I'm actually looking forward to the yard work tomorrow - it is nice to touch up everything. Also the exterminator will be coming to get rid of all of the fire ants tomorrow, so I want to ensure the lawn is short so he can see them all. We have a ton of fire ants, a few days ago I was washing my car and noticed a few pains on my legs, I must have had a hundred of the little buggers climbing up my shoes and was bit a dozen times in a matter of seconds.. the little bastards even bit my hands while I was swiping them away.. Thankfully, they don't really bother me that much. Regardless, I hope they enjoy their little treat by the terminator.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

got up, biked to work, waited around for 2 hours, worked for about 2 hours so far... ongoing. my bike gears keep slipping which is pretty frustrating. one of these days I'll fix it.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Went to the gyno, went to Aldi, came home, showered, ate, fed the cats, napped, woke up, now I'm putzing around on the internet and watching The Golden Girls.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Went to work, came home....


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Work, home, chicken. Sleep


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Did some research for my book. I don't get much actual writing done when I'm doing research, so I never feel productive even if I've spent all day working. I did about 8 hours of reading but only wrote about 500 words so I feel like I wasted the entire day.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Took my old mum to the hairdresser, now I'm sitting at home waiting for the call to go and pick her up...


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I mowed the lawn and did yard work, which had the added bonus of getting rid of my hangover. I also cleaned up the house a little bit. My pedometer shows that I walked 2 miles, which is pretty crazy considering I haven't even left my yard yet.








​It is getting closer to May, so I will be putting in a larger disposable pool a bit closer to the house from the fire ring, I'm looking forward to having some swimming time shortly. First though, we really want to purchase a 10 x 20ft shed for a computer/hobby room that will run lenghwise across the backyard opposite from the utility shed shown in this picture. It arrives on a trailer fully assembled and the pool would get in the way. The one we are looking at was this one:








​The door is very wide, so it makes it look smaller - but it is pretty roomy in there. It is surprisingly inexpensive, considering its size and what I see sheds go for at the big box stores. For now I am thinking about jumping on the hammock and taking a power nap.










Now I'm listening to all of the birds, and watching them fly around. Also keeping an eye out for squirrels.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I went into the office early morning to print up some notes to put on my supervisor's desk to sign. Then came home and sent the behavior graph to Psychiatrist for an appointment for this one consumer Monday. I talked with one of my community consumers. He was wondering if he earned his incentive money Monday for keeping his apartment clean. The answer was a big fat no. He did start to raise his voice but ended up keeping it together. I also talked with a couple of consumers in one of the group homes. Now I am slacking off. I do need to type a couple of notes into the EMR.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Today I worked. What a total waste of time.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

either/or said:


> Today I worked. What a total waste of time.


lol I worked today, too. All day.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Went to work, came home....


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Worked half day, and then took a walk down the beach path, my former regular walking spot. It was nice, I really missed that area. Stopped by a random Ethiopian food truck nearby on my way home for dinner. Got some curry, injera and scrambled eggs. Despite being a friday night, all of my housemates stayed in. It was a packed home.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> lol I worked today, too. All day.


Sucks, right? I hate how employers make you waste all your valuable time with their damn neediness.  They're all like if you want money you have to do all this stuff. So annoying, bleh.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

either/or said:


> Sucks, right? I hate how employers make you waste all your valuable time with their damn neediness.  They're all like if you want money you have to do all this stuff. So annoying, bleh.


Yea, it's frustrating. 😒

My store manager got all in a fuss over my work schedule of all things today and said its on me for working my worker too much even though she surprisingly volunteered to come in to work. I stood up to the manager and thought it was worth a try but of course it didnt work. I told her its on my worker for that. So I probably wont be standing up to someone for like another 6 months.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Changed my car's leaking shocks and went for a long walk.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Yea, it's frustrating. 😒
> 
> My store manager got all in a fuss over my work schedule of all things today and said its on me for working my worker too much even though she surprisingly volunteered to come in to work. I stood up to the manager and thought it was worth a try but of course it didnt work. I told her its on my worker for that. So I probably wont be standing up to someone for like another 6 months.


Sounds like she's trying to micromanage you. I hate that, it's super annoying. My boss doesn't micromanage too much but she does other annoying stuff like she gives me work when I'm trying to go on lunch or asks me to work on something 30 mins before it's time for me to log off for the day. It's like wtf why can't you ask me earlier in the day so I don't have to stay on late.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Did exercise and run in morning. Jarred some radishes that my Dad picked from the garden, hope they will be edible I'm not good at pickling or making food in general. Hopefully have energy to vacuum in afternoon to try fight our flea infestation. And gaming of course since it's the weekend.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Went to the bookstore.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Went to work, came home....


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

So far just waste my time. But it is only 9:15am. I'll check back at 4pm if I remember.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

either/or said:


> Sounds like she's trying to micromanage you. I hate that, it's super annoying. My boss doesn't micromanage too much but she does other annoying stuff like she gives me work when I'm trying to go on lunch or asks me to work on something 30 mins before it's time for me to log off for the day. It's like wtf why can't you ask me earlier in the day so I don't have to stay on late.


All of that sounds so inconvienent.

For real. That makes no sense. It gets super annoying. Regular employees do this crap to me too like theyre my boss and will get mad at me if I dont do what they say so I do it. Then I do the opposite when they're not looking. Some people just want to be mean and they know right from wrong.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Went shopping with family ,went to eat breakfast then did some yard work (putting up a new fence) and then made a bonfire in the yard and just relaxed with family/friends for the rest of the night.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Attended a phone conference meeting for one of our group homes this morning. Talked with three group home residents on the phone. Just got my meat delivery today dropped off by Fed Ex. 24 lbs of ground bison, and 6 packages of pork shoulder bacon. Just got it in the deep freeze.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Took my lovely doggies for a walk is the ,most interesting thing I've done today


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Nothing, too scared and ashamed to leave my house.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Rode my bike and ate mexican food.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Finished Physical Intervention training. It was done virtually this year. I did the first part which was an hour a few weeks ago and then this morning did a Zoom training with 33 other people. There were 53 signed up for today but only 33 logged in. Then I talked to two residents on the phone and talked with staff from another home. Now I should do notes on them.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Went for a longish walk in the morning and then migraine struck and spent most of the afternoon in bed. Wasted most of the day. Hopefully will get more done tomorrow.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

I’m almost out of work. So many frustrating noises all day long but I’ve gotten through it without doing anything stupid... today will be a relaxing night I will read a lot and work on a personal project, I hope.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Cooked, reorganized, & came to work


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I just got back from a four mile night walk, I thought it was pretty funny to see this huge line of traffic to a twisty treat (serves icecream) at nearly 10 pm.







They really are not that good, I mean they are okay but McDonald's is just as good.. I would say Dairy Queen is better but somehow even cheaper than Twisty Treat, which is just an absolute scam. I guess people love the look of the building, I mean it is shaped like a big icecream cone.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

There was a car accident today, by a set of lights near where I live. A lot of people started to drive through my neighborhood trying to bypass it, but unfortunately for them, it is nothing but dead ends with the exception of a small dirt trail with loose sand. I was out walking at the time, and noticed a few vehicles couldn't make it so I pushed nearly half a dozen cars through the sand on to the road. Being this is Florida, there were a lot of larger vehicles involved.. Well, at the very least it was a good work out.

I also played my game a little bit, my pixie avatar got hella distorted but I think it looks kind of cool so I changed my SAS avatar.










This happens when logging into the game, the skeleton renders last so in this case, the skin and outfit have rendered in time, while the skeleton took a bit to catch up. Considering it is a small avatar it looks really funky when trying to fit into the frame of a full sized one.

It kind of reminds me of the horror move "The Thing" by John Carpenter.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@*zonebox*

lol I love when stuff like that happens in games.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

@Persephone The Dread
Yeah, it always gets a chuckle out of me when it happens. Sometimes, people create animations that are put in furniture that really screw around with the skeleton when you interact with them, and have really interesting effects.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I took off the snow tires and put on the summer tires today.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Worked out, took some packages to the post office, and now I’m at work waiting to clock in. Probably won’t do too much when I get out.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

So far, not much.. I did take a two mile walk though, and damn is it humid outside. 










Pictured above is a road I live near, it has this sidewalk that stretches on for miles. While walking down it, some guy in his 70s jogged past me - but he was jogging backwards - it was so weird 🤣🤣 He had a red maga hat on, and a single sleeve with an American flag on it. He also crossed some major intersections jogging backwards, the guy is gonna get ran over cause people around here drive horribly.










Eventually I came across a Sam's club, and walked in their air conditioned building, there was nothing really interesting in there this time around. I left it, and went into a Walmart next door to it.










On my way back home, I tried to figure out what they are building near my home. I hope it is something cool, I would like a small grocery store - that would be a very short walk from my home. Even like a dollar general or something, but knowing this area it is just going to be something boring like storage units or another doctors office.










Then I headed back to my house through some backroads. 

Through the entire walk I only noticed one person outside, the athletic older guy who was jogging backwards.. I mean besides people walking to their cars in parking lots that is. Anyway, it took me a while to find this thread. I'm going to resurrect it from the dead, as I enjoy this one.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Must be Florida. I couldn't take the humidity down there. Plus you have Fire Ants, Gators. This is why I live where the wind hurts my face in the winter.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Been working on this one case. Our one Autistic girl has been acting out. I had to type out if making demands on her is causing it, confronting her, physical issues, and which staff are having the most issues with her. Then I wrote a note for a consumer I met with on the phone yesterday. Also, took many calls today. At 2:30 I have to do a Zoom training on Trauma. So I will have to put my office clothes on to do that. After that, it is time for a nap.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

copper said:


> Must be Florida. I couldn't take the humidity down there. Plus you have Fire Ants, Gators. This is why I live where the wind hurts my face in the winter.


Yep, the humidity is horrible too. Just walking two miles had me sweating through my shirt, it is bad. I don't know how that older dude was jogging in it, he seemed to be fine though. It gets so thick, that it makes everything so much harder to do. Even just mowing my grass, I sometimes have to take a break because the heat and humidity wear me down. When it gets cooler out, I typically walk four or more miles a day without breaking a sweat. Hopefully by October it will be a little better, but right now it is still pretty bad.. The fire ants are also horrible, a few months ago I was out washing my car and didn't realize I was standing in a hill until I noticed a bunch of them biting me. The alligators for the most part don't attack people though, my parents also live down here and go kayaking a lot and are always telling me about seeing them.

I would love to get out of Florida, but we are already rooted here. I do think, eventually, we may travel when my wife retires. I was thinking we may rent an apartment or house for three or four months at a time, and travel the country. I really miss the autumn in New England.. plus to avoid Floridian summers would be amazing.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I went to lunch with this girl I like. We're going again soon!~


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Starcut83 said:


> I went to lunch with this girl I like. We're going again soon!~


That is like sharing something without telling anything man! We are all dying to know more, the anticipation is building and building till it bursts. So I am just going to be bold and straightforward and ask you… What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Socialmisfits said:


> That is like sharing something without telling anything man! We are all dying to know more, the anticipation is building and building till it bursts. So I am just going to be bold and straightforward and ask you… What did you have for lunch?


Burritos!


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Went to get an oil change and rear differential fluid change. They had to special order the rear differential fluid, so going to have to go back next week for that. Turning out to be an ordeal getting this done as this is the second place I've been. The first being the dealership and they didn't have the specific tool to do it. Then called back this company about an estimate for a garage door. 

Went back to bed after because I've been sick the last few days. Trying to rest up as much as possible before work tonight.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Worked on my video game project today, and will probably record a new video for YouTube once dinner is done.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Work.

Brought some asian packaged ramen. 

Gave some lady wrong directions to taking the bus. She wanted to take a bus to the closest train station. I directed her to a bus stop which prompt her to take the bus to opposite direction instead. I didn't realize it until I looked up the bus info again when I got home and realized my mistake. Hope she didn't take the bus too far before she realized the wrong directions I gave her. She's probably fuming at me now. And lost an ounce of hope in humanity. 😅


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I’ve been rearranging my bookshelves and putting each colour in its own area from lightest to darkest.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Glad I don’t have to go into office. In person meeting turned to Zoom due to a Direct Care staff tested positive. Plus I am waiting for a perishable package that was supposed to be delivered late Wednesday. It’s been sitting in Eau Claire since then. Stupid Fedex. Finally it got sent to Madison. Hope they get it on the truck to come to the U.P. today. I hope the shipper packed it full of dry ice.


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies (Jul 4, 2021)

Drove an old overloaded truck so I could get money to buy sweets, risk/reward 🍬


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Just work. Lol 

Will be watching YouTube and stuff for the remainder of the night. 😌


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

I watched darts, had a session on the home trainer, swept the driveway and looked up on the internet why my rooster looks like a zombie overnight. Turns out he caught a virus either through mosquitos or lice and he could be dying. Anyway he looks like hell and I hope he doesn’t infect the other chicken (if he hasn’t already).


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Mowed the lawn, trimmed it down with my weed wacker, then cleaned my house.. then I walked to walmart, purchased some tubes for my bike, then walked to Sams club, bought my kid a frozen yogurt, I had a cheese pizza and so did my wife, then I fixed up my hobo bike, and took it out on a test spin.








​Mah hobo bike lives once again, the gears and brakes even work.. I lubed the chain with some wd40 and had fun riding around the block, although I think I scared a family as they were not expecting a middle aged guy on a hobo bike riding through the neighborhood. 

Next I plan relaxing for a bit, and then having some beers. Tomorrow I will ride around paved bike trails. For now I am a bit pooped, it is hot and humid out, and my phone shows I walked just shy of six miles.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

@zonebox why is it called a hobo bike?


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Socialmisfits said:


> @zonebox why is it called a hobo bike?


It is just old and rusty, and I look like a bum when I ride around on it. I get some really weird looks when I am on it, no joking, when I rode by that family I mentioned earlier the guy looked pretty scared. One time, I was riding it and said hi to some guy and he gave me the nastiest of looks, like I was going to ask him for money.

Around this area, if you ride an old beat up bike, and are not wearing some form of sports spandex people think you are homeless I think.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

zonebox said:


> It is just old and rusty, and I look like a bum when I ride around on it. I get some really weird looks when I am on it, no joking, when I rode by that family I mentioned earlier the guy looked pretty scared. One time, I was riding it and said hi to some guy and he gave me the nastiest of looks, like I was going to ask him for money.
> 
> Around this area, if you ride an old beat up bike, and are not wearing some form of sports spandex people think you are homeless I think.


good thing they don’t see me driving my female bike in shorts and a torn up shirt with sweat streaming down my face.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Ran with the dog, strained my inner left ankle doing so, ordered a super burrito, quesadilla and tamale to-go which I stood for nearly half an hour to wait for my order because the place is packed. Took another 30 minutes to get home with only a 3 mile drive because streets are congested. Everyone seems to be going out tonight. Restaurants/bars all packed to the brim. Super burrito will be saved as my lunch and dinner tomorrow. Stopped by the supermarket on my way home to pick up some mild hot sauce and cheap vodka. Supermarket was empty except for me and two elder people. Came home to an empty house as housemates all went out with evening plans. The street is nearly voided of parked cars so parking was a breeze. So the whole neighborhood likely went out. So this odd pattern continues. Whenever I go out, everyone stays in. When I stay in, everyone goes out. I guess it's actually a good thing in a way. With house to myself, I made myself a pitcher of cranberry vodka to go with the mexican food.


----------



## indignant misanthrope (Jun 15, 2021)

yesterday I planned on playing computer games all evening but my eyes starting watering constantly so I decided I wouldn't be able to see much and just watched random videos on youtube. today I might do some indoor exercises, not sure what else? maybe play a game later.



zonebox said:


> It is just old and rusty, and I look like a bum when I ride around on it. I get some really weird looks when I am on it, no joking, when I rode by that family I mentioned earlier the guy looked pretty scared. One time, I was riding it and said hi to some guy and he gave me the nastiest of looks, like I was going to ask him for money.
> 
> Around this area, if you ride an old beat up bike, and are not wearing some form of sports spandex people think you are homeless I think.


that's messed up, good that you haven't let it stop you from getting out and about, i'd probably end up feeling bitter about it and not go out on the bike again for a while!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Started off with riding my bike, only a short distance though - like two miles. People say Florida has no hills, but that is not the case for where I live. Plus the wind gets pretty harsh, so I got quite the work out.. I'll try to add a mile or two a week until I'm back up to around twenty miles a day. 

Then I cleaned my house, did the laundry, and just now picked up the patio a bit.







​Yeah, it is still a mess. I was going to wash the floor but our push scrub brush thingy is missing. It would have looked a lot better if it were washed. My wood chipper, lawnmower, and all of the cords and stuff need to go out to my shed, but first I have to replace the roof of the shed as a tropical storm knocked a branch on the roof poking a bunch of holes in it, it needed to be replaced regardless. It is easy enough of a fix, home depot has the right roof panels to attach to it, when I pick up the desire to work on it, I'll get it done. It also has a bunch of junk in it that needs to be hauled to the dump, but I am a bit hesitant due to spiders, snakes, etc probably living in there. I think I'll hold off until the winter when they all go dormant. Otherwise, I need to fix the screen in the patio.

But yeah, I even washed my lawn mower, cleared all of the gunk under it, washed all of the black gunk from the top, it looks pretty gewd now. I want to have my patio fit to hang out in once it cools down a bit, I like to sit out there in the autumn, and winter.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I haven't written much lately so today I've just been listening to music and writing mostly...I'm feeling the creativity today which I haven't felt in a while either.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Planted microgreens, finished programming assignment, went for run. Day is only halfway done but I feel exhausted. Lots of commotion on the property, people moving in and out. Makes me feel anxious.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Over the weekend went to a car show, rewatched the Matrix movies, and played a lot of ps5. Pretty relaxing weekend, just wish it didn't go by so fast.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Mowed the lawn, trimmed some hedges, fed the neighbors chickens, fed my own chickens, gave my rooster food and water as he is blind for now and in quarantine (he is awfully sick and possibly dying). That's it I think.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Went out to get breakfast, to the store to buy a couple things, watched two movies, cleaned my room, did laundry and listened to music.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Worked, went to the grocery store, showered, ate, napped, watched a movie. In that order.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Worked. Laundry. That's it. Least memorable day of my entire whole life.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

just work so far. feeling a bit off so things arent flowing as they should.


----------



## dearestjane (Sep 4, 2021)

I voted! I wanted to do it in person and did


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Work, made lunch, walked the dog, back to work, run with dog, dinner, lay in bed for an hour watching tv.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Hiked five miles, showered, ate a burger, paid the bills, mindlessly scrolled the internet.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Bought a really cheap bbq, some charcoal and cooked dinner. Steak, three burgers, 4 hotdogs, and for me a veggie burger and hotdog. It was pretty good, I smell like a BBQ now though. After my kids made s'mores over the hot coals. Charcoal burns forever, it has been a while and they are still glowing red.








​It looked a lot bigger on the box, but it is not as tall as I thought it would be. That's okay, it will take up less space in my patio when it is time to store it away. I wish I took a picture while all of the food was on it, oh well.

Otherwise I did not do much today, it was raining out so I didn't have a chance to ride my bike or take a walk. I mostly just played games today. Tonight I'm going to have some pumpkin spice ale though 🥰🙃 I cleaned my house earlier, but it is a mess again and I'll have to wash the dishes all over again.. bleh 🤮


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Work


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Pretty much lay on my bed and waited for whatever that was that was happening in my head to stop.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I had my Zoom meeting for work earlier this afternoon, now I am going to work on my video game project once I help with getting the garbage ready.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

I watched paint dry. I kept staring when it was dry half a day later.


----------



## dearestjane (Sep 4, 2021)

I attended class on zoom. Had a long chat with my sister. Walked one mile. Outside. Made myself a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. Played with my cat.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Work, grocery store run, work, made a steak and okra for dinner, long evening walk, went to gym, bath, drinking wine.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I was selling some things that I used to collect. Someone had paid for one thing and then just like last time I went to buy the postage label through packlink and it is telling me I need to edit the postcode they've provided me. I speak to ebay again about this and they say the postcode is correct but I cannot procede with buying the shipping label until I have edited the postcode! I got charged a fee by ebay because I cancelled the buyers order because I once again could not post it. Ebay shouldn't be charging me. I pulled all my other larger items off ebay because the same thing would happen again. I just have so much stuff from when I was younger.


----------



## FannyGun (Sep 22, 2021)

Today was one of the happiest days of my life. I had my first day at work. I started working as an editor for a local magazine. This is an interesting job, I have dreamed about it for a long time. Moreover, my colleagues are very kind to me. I was even advised what I can use to design articles and pages. I thought it was only paid, but it turns out it is possible to find and download excellent newspaper template and used it in work. So, I can say it was perfect day!


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

I sat in a cosy chair in the garden with the newspaper and now I sit in a cosy chair in the living room with an ipad


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Went to a local pottery shop with my mum, and painted a clay skull. It's kind of cute. Afterwards we got some Asian takeout for dinner earlier, which was awesome. Now I am having a coffee and about to work on my video game project tonight.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Well I went to the Walmart pharmacy to pick up a prescription and I was struggling to cough in front of people. Then it felt like I could barely breathe cause of the mucus. I wasn't even worrying about people at the time. I just felt bad for a few minutes then tried to calm myself down in front of people cause of the choking in my throat. 😩I'm all better once again, though.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Sideshow bob said:


> Tried to find a meteorite that landed close by


if you look anything like your avatar it might have landed unnoticeable on your head.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

I went to the hospital for my bimonthly medicine. I cleared the roof of fallen leaves to prevent the drain from clogging up. I broke off the neighbors ivy that is climbing its way over our fence and threw it back where it belongs. Found out those pesky lice that are killing off all my chickens are now also living on the garage roof which is next to to where the chickens sleep. No matter how much of those I destroy they all seem to he back the day after. I’m really done with keeping chickens.
That’s about it.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Made breakfast and lunch. 50/50 I might go out tonight if dinner plans do pan out. But I have been mysteriously feeling like crap today, just tired, sluggish and mildly lightheaded. So I might turn down plans even if they do pan out. But I would like to go for a long evening/night walk while drowned in music later regardless after dark. Especially knowing if I do go out with plans, all of my housemates will stay in. If I stay in, all my housemates will go out with plans as per usual pattern. So I would not like to be home even they are all staying in. And hopefully it's just one of those days and not another start of another multi-month feeling like crap period.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Worked, showered, napped, ordered pizza, ate the pizza, washed the bath towels, watched tv, surfed the internet, read my book.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Slept till 4pm. Meant to get up earlier, but work has really been wearing me down lately with all the extra hours. Pretty much been browsing the internet all day.


----------



## RobbieFoxer (Sep 26, 2021)

I hit snooze on my alarm 2 times and ended up sleeping through it... Typical of me lol.

I did end up driving to my parents and spending the day with my dad. We went to get a doughnut and coffee and drove around. Was a pretty good day overall.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

Showered, watched stuff


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I used my chainsaw to chop up a portion of my old wooden fence into more manageable sizes. 


Chainsaws are fun 😊


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

zonebox said:


> I used my chainsaw to chop up a portion of my old wooden fence into more manageable sizes.
> 
> 
> Chainsaws are fun 😊


 I imagine they probably are but I'd honestly be leery of using one. I have a long history of being careless with even the most basic of tools. I've had many times when I just about put a screwdriver through my palm trying to pry something apart with it. One slip with a chainsaw is something you won't forget.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

@WillYouStopDave No injuries thus far, I did have a roach crawl up my leg though and it freaked me right the hell out. The fence has been laying on the ground for a few months and became home to roaches, ants, and I think a mouse because I saw a little fury creature running off into the woods when I took care of another portion of the fence that was stacked up on it. 

After the roach, I decided to chop it down into little pieces and shovel the bits into my garbage can. I was worried that I might have another crawl up my arm, or that I might have a snake hiding under there somewhere. Most of it is gone now, hopefully I won't have to deal with that again in a while. Next I have to trim a few branches in my yard, and hopefully next month I can put up a very cheap fence for the back portion of my yard. I also need to put up some sort of barrier, so one of my neighbors dogs won't see us when we are out. About ten feet should do I think, they are behind our house and off to the side so only a small portion is viewable. The neighbors let him out for hours every day, often without supervision, and going in the back yard often results in hearing him bark for a while.. at least until his owners get upset and finally drag him into the house, hopefully a barrier will prevent the dog from seeing us anymore and give him some more playtime outside while also giving us some silence.

My other neighbor that lives right next to the loud dog is going crazy over it, I wouldn't be surprised if at some point he calls the authorities on them. I wouldn't do it though, the dog has a little hole in the door I think so he can go in and out when he pleases, and his owners love him.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Pretty much read, watched YouTube videos, and played video games. Also worked out a bit. I need a change of routine.


----------



## raven818 (Sep 20, 2013)

alenclaud said:


> Pretty much read, watched YouTube videos, and played video games. Also worked out a bit. I need a change of routine.


 What video games do you play?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Woke up at 3pm, had breakfast and a cup of coffee. Then went outside to wash and blow dry (with a leaf blower) my car. After that got dressed and went to my mom's for dinner. Did our grocery shopping on the way back and been playing ps5 since we got home. Having another cup of coffee now and then doing my food prep for the week along with some laundry and cleaning.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Four failed attempts to deposit a few checks and cash.

First I tried doing a mobile deposit, my both my phones failed to read the check on the camera function. After dozens of tries.

Decided to just drive to the bank during lunch to deposit in the atm. But right at the atm, is some crazy guy waving a broken glass bottle around. Didn't notice him until right when I walked up. He shouted at me how he will cut off my head if I walk any closer like he did to his wife. I also stood by the doorway, so I didn't want to opt to enter the bank to the teller. I instantly noped out.

Decided to drive to another branch of the bank to deposit. Only to realize the atm machines were all out. Went into the bank for teller instead, but the doors were all locked, apparently closed for lunch.

Decided to just go to a grocery store on the other side of town where they have atm machines there for my bank. About to enter the grocery store, and a crazy shirtless guy sprints out and starts punching some random asian man who was entering the supermarket. A store security slowly walks up and just stood there to watch him getting attacked while slowly trying to radio in someone. I noped out again. I gave up.

Went back home to try depositing the checks via phone again. This time it worked instantly strangely enough. Deposited my checks. And I felt very stupid. Cash is still there though. Maybe i will just spend them all on wine and snacks.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> Maybe i will just spend them all on wine and snacks.


After all you went through to get those checks cashed, you've earned it.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

So far went in early to scan things into EMR system, then came home to finish up some monthly paperwork, took a couple phone calls, ate some lunch. Now thinking what other things I got to accomplish today.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Fixed the battery on my car that's been sitting forever. Got it started and took it to get the oil changed. Was wanting to replace a tire, but didn't end up having time before the place closed. Then the power went out and has been out going on ten hours. If I'd have known it would be this long I would have canceled this being a vacation day and just went in to work. Even worse I just bought a bunch of groceries yesterday and I'm worried about food going bad.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Helped clean my parents house, hung out with their parrots, then I took a two mile hike through the forest. It was really nice out today, I enjoyed getting away for a bit.

Then I went back to their house, played on my phone for a bit and then my mother and I went out for a picnic. Unfortunately she is unable to walk very far so we mostly hung out by the picnic table but it was still really nice out.










There were a lot of people out in the water, I guess there's alligators there pretty frequently but no attacks that I am aware of... I don't think I would want to swim there though. It really does look nice though. A lot of the water is from multiple springs in the area.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Took my cat for an ultrasound in a city 1 1/2 hours' drive away. At this point it doesn't look good but I'll get the pathologist's report tomorrow. While waiting for the ultrasound I took the opportunity to go to a Japanese bookstore in the area. It had a pretty good selection, and I picked up a book about ukiyoe horror prints. I also had some ramen at a joint that seemed to cater to otaku (anime mural on the wall and Jpop playing on the speakers).


----------



## CoffeeCat (Feb 16, 2019)

Had a decent talk with a counselor and got referred to a place that I can get some affordable therapy. Gonna call in Monday to make an appointment. I'm really nervous, but at least I'm trying make a change. It most likely won't be as bad as I think it'll be, if at all, but anxiety's just weird like that.😂


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Phone meeting sometime today regarding an Autistic resident in one of our homes that are having out-of-control behavior. We are suffering a bad staff shortage right now and don't have the manpower to deal with them. My Supervisor said we might have to send her downstate to a facility that can handle her. Then later in the afternoon, I have to go to the center and meet with one of our group home residents.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

ate dinner at burger king, took a look at some shops, put my clothes in the machine. ive also been practising drawing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Help my mom


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Went into work for meeting with Case Managers to discuss are one Autistic resident having major aggressive behavior and we are so short of staff to deal with this. My supervisor said her parents will have to move her back with them. Her father works for us in another house. They refuse to send her downstate to a facility that can help her.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

So far answering the phone. Call from coworker, supervisor, and one of our community clients. Did a couple of notes. Should call the other houses to check how things are going and do notes. Also, have an 11 am phone meeting with the Case Manager, Residential Admin, Nurse, and my Supervisor.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Walked around a bit, cleaned the house, and cleared out my closet. Now I'm going to sit back, watch some big bang theory, and drink a glass or two of wine. I'm not normally a wine person, but it is supposed to be good for you so I figured I would give it a try. Also, I know a lot of people hate BBT because of the laugh track, and I have watched it without it and yes, it is not as good. With that said, I find that I am not as annoyed by laugh tracks, it kind of makes me feel like I am part of a group, and there is something comforting in that especially when there is no commitment to it.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

I existed and maybe that’s enough for now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Usually, go out to my folks but the NWS issued a Winter storm warning, and now the snow hasn't started. NWS said dry air. Figures, I should have known a warning is always the kiss of death. So far I swept out the garage, cleaned the bathroom, and kitchen.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I was going to a beach clean and on my way there got a puncture and had to walk back in my pink wellies and red Christmas jumper 😂


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

So far I packed down the snow where I run the snowblower up into the yard. Snow was semi wet so it packed down good. Took the scoop and moved the snow out of the driveway putting it along the foundation of the house for extra insulation. Then I took the snowblower to the large mogul the road grader left at the end of the driveway. It was only 6 am. Hope no Karen or Ken turns me in. It is a ordinance not to run blowers before 7 am here but everyone else was so what the heck. Only had to use it on the Mogul which didn't take long. Wanted to get this done before we got in behind the low pressure. When I just got done the wind came roaring up from the NW and started to snow heavy. The Lake effect snow has begun. I suppose to go into work at 10 am to meet with a couple of clients but I have to see how that pans out or not. Suppose to get up to 50 mph winds and heavy lake effect snow today.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Went into the office. Roads are horrible but my vehicle handles it well due to having excellent snow tires on it. Was able to leave money with the staff to the client I deal with. Usually, he is brought down from the town north of here but I told staff don't due to the bad roads. We can do this by calling my mobile phone. Computers at work are all messed up due to the earlier power outage and so are the phones. Even the power went out for a split second when I was in the restroom. I decided to just come back home. Hardly anyone is there today. The parking lot was pretty empty.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Spent time early blowing snow. The road grader left another big mogul of snow. Looks so far about 2 feet of snow has fallen the last few days. Now the sun is out due to SW winds blowing the snow bands parallel to the Lake Superior shoreline. Winds are supposed to sift from the west which will bring them inland. Then I shredded some old work documents and talked to a client that called me. I also called the Paramacy about having my BP med delivered here. They didn't do them yesterday due to the weather. They said deliveries are being done today. Next, I will copy monthly data for my files. Maybe due to some compilation of data and doing some monthly paperwork.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Blew snow again this morning, but at least the road grader didn't come leaving a big mogul a the end of the driveway. Then I ran down to the gas station to finally get trash bags after rush hour settled down. Then I worked on complying with monthly behavioral data and graphing it. I also talked to the RTL of one of our houses telling her staff can't change behavioral intervention without talking with the Psychologist in charge. They aren't Psychologists and they need to wait until the Psychologist gets back from overseas in mid-January.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Had breakfast at my favourite place then went to look at some books again. Then went to another favourite place for lunch in Carlton and had 2 guys that looked like they were straight out of The Godfather sitting at the table next to me.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Blew the driveway this morning. Then I called a couple of group homes and did notes for that. Talked to a coworker on the phone. Then during noon break I scooped off the balcony and blew all of that snow that lands in the driveway into the yard. Then I scooped off the front deck. The porch roof needs to be raked off but I ran out of time. Have to do that tomorrow during the noon break.


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

I had all sorts of plans to do important things today. I finally have a moment this week when I'm not working. But I actually have done... NOTHING as usual


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Snow removal is my second job. Only had a couple of inches since yesterday. The bitter cold air is making the lake effect flakes real small and they don't pile up much. The wind is more of the problem causing the visibility to go down to zero at times and the extreme wind chill. The problem with my driveway is when the road grader scraps the snowbanks off and puts the heavy old snow at the end of my driveway. I spent an hour and a half moving all of it out of my driveway. I used the snow scoop instead of the snowblower. I hate using the snowblower when it is windy because I hate the snow blowing back into my face. Plus I need the exercise.


----------



## Ivanthegamer (May 28, 2018)

It was my last day at work so I went. Nobody knew or cared it was my last day because I don't talk to anyone. I tend to walk past everyone out of habit and not say hello due to my sa
. The Main Reason I left was because it was always awkward when someone one has to work next to me. people don't generally like being ignored.i know this and trying to fix it but old habits die hard. So now I have to find a new job so I can start fresh and try again to be normal. I'm disappointed and excited at the same time so that's a plus, I think.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Finally learned to play "The Entertainer" from the beginner piano lesson book I bought a while ago. There's still this one part where I have to go slow though, otherwise I'll mess up on the keyboard.

I remember skipping ahead in the shorter version of the lesson book back when I tried to learn the exact song when I was 15. I was taking piano lessons out of obligation at a residential treatment center for troubled teens. The older woman teaching me was kind and enthusiastic. I didn't quite reflect her enthusiasm. At the time, I wasn't really interested in performing or showing off for others, nor did I yet find music that clicked with me. Then the lessons abruptly stopped. My teacher had to be let go. She was tearful and gave me a hug as she said goodbye to my quiet self.

It kills me to think of how decent I would have been by now if I had kept on going. I would have picked up multiple musical instruments along the way and learned how to use music software too.
It is unlikely to happen but I wish to see "Ms. Flow" again, to finally reflect back her enthusiasm and emotion.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Went over to Walmart to get gas for the snowblower. Then I raked the snow off the porch roof. On the south side, I have to do the groundwork. The snow lands right between the deck steps and the basement door. Had to break it up with a shovel before moving it with the scoop to the end of the driveway. Then took the blower and blew it up into the yard. Then I raked off the north side of the porch roof which requires no groundwork. Just let it lay where it lands on the ground. I'm glad the wind is coming out of the south which makes it a lot easier blowing the snow north up into my yard. I am pretty spent for the day. Can't do things like I did when I was younger. Time for a nap.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I went to Walmart to get some new work pants and decided to get some groceries while I was there. Watched like 2 hours of Netflix and listened to music. Also, I cleaned up my room some.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Did a near 3hr hike up the hills. Feet should have blisters by tomorrow. But the end result was worth it. Most fun I had in a while despite it is probably seen as a rather lackluster activity to most.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went to the gym early 2am-4am. Wasted a bunch of time online and then wasted the rest of the day sleeping. I guess at least I went to the gym, but it is screwing up my sleeping schedule even more than usual. I go so early to avoid people.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Did some reading, took a walk, studied Japanese, killed a couple of hours cleaning up my YouTube subscriptions by unsubscribing to defunct channels.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

Held tight on this rollercoaster of emotions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

I went to the gym, I tried deadlifting for the first time and that felt great.

Then on my walk back, it started pouring down rain and I hadn't brought an umbrella. I was completely soaked.

I loved it. I wish it rained more often here.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I went to the dentist (accompanied by someone of course). I haven't gone out in about 2 months. The receptionist was explaining something to me and it all went in through one ear and went out through the other. I need subtitles to appear around them to understand people are saying. It is funny because right across the street from the dentist building is a music store, viewable from the waiting room that has glass for walls. There are various musical instruments painted on the store's walls.

But overall it was a nice trip. I handled everything by myself and I felt like a grown up. Anything to escape the grey box of monotony that I have imprisoned myself in.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Ate breakfast, did some early grocery shopping at Walmart, got gas, posted on here, listened to music, cleaned up my room, went to the post office, messaged my email friend, and later I'll be watching a movie.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Blew snow, talked with a couple clients, wrote a couple of notes,talked with my Supervisor. Then talked with tech support for the cell phone base I bought for my dad. They didn’t do something correct with the SIM card. Now it is working correctly.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Went for a nice little drive to my wife's area - it's like you're on holiday. It was lovely but it didn't last long enough.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Work (had a pretty productive day oddly enough), walked my dog for about 90mins after dinner, night walks are the best. Again went out of my way to walk by the spot to see if the loose wandering german shepherd will be there again just in case, no sign of it. 🙂 I felt really bad the other day when I kept walking and ignored it when it followed us for 20mins before giving up. Hopefully someone really did took care of it, or it returned home.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

I tried driving a manual for the first time. It's trickier than it looks.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Protozoan said:


> I tried driving a manual for the first time. It's trickier than it looks.


 Once you get used to it, it becomes really easy.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Went into the office this morning to take care of a couple of things. Then came back home scrapped off the driveway. Talked with a couple of staff, a client, and my supervisor. Then got hold of the contractor to come to scoop off my addition roof. He said they could be right over.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Contractors just got done scooping the roof off. I don't know why they put the ladder against the balcony railing and climbed up that way. They are more trusting than I am. That railing doesn't have much holding it. Now hoping my neighbor doesn't give me a lecture on how this addition is on the property line and the snow off my roof floods his basement in the spring. Like the snow, he piles onto the door doesn't do that. I didn't build this addition the previous owner did so complain to them stupid jerk.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Guys that shovel my roof took my aluminum shovel. Paid $30 for that 20 years ago. I needed to use it to scoop off the deck. I called them and let them know. Hopefully, it will be returned or no money until they do.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I found a pretty cool guide for ray casting in java, so I copied it into netbeans and goofed around with it for a bit. I also downloaded esheep, and configured it for penguins so I have little penguins walking around my windows, it is pretty cool. That lead to a bunch of foolishness, and I have been playing around with different desktop pet like things. I ended with desktop goose, who likes to pull memes from the side of my desktop








​If you try to close the memes, he will get angry and grab your cursor, yanking it from your control. Someone made a funny video with it, which cracked me up.





Otherwise, I just cleaned the house and tried to stay warm. It is 49f in my area of Florida, that to me is cold, I have a little space heater running but it can't keep up with the house unfortunately. I've been thinking of getting one of those faux fireplace heaters, which I think look really cool. I think this one looks pretty nice:








​Also I've been been playing the original doom, but otherwise not up to much today.


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Got out of bed. Took out the trash. Collected some packages. Visited my parents. Went for a drive to the seaside. Ordered groceries. Watched a movie. Took a nap. Ordered sushi. Currently watching a stupid movie and browsing online.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I moved things between rooms making one a home gym, & keeping everything organized


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Got sick of doing nothing today and opted to walk to the closest shop. Ended up coming across a dog and her puppy wandering down the middle of the road. I grabbed the puppy before some careless driver could come barrelling down the street. Thankfully didn't take long to find where they came from.

Then continued on my way to the shop and took a shortcut through some bushland where I ran into another puppy, grabbed that one and had a good look around to make sure there weren't anymore.

The puppies were pretty cute and they seemed happy to see me, I think some kids let them out by accident, I hope.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I have a zoom meeting in 10 minutes with a couple of newly hired Millenials that want to reinvent the wheel regarding this one client. All the baby boomers are all starting to retire that I have dealt with for 26 years. I don't know how much longer I can go before I lose it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Setup the stereo I ordered


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I sat outside with my Sister.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Went for a pretty long walk around my area, eventually we came across a mini mall and saw a squirrel. 










He was not at all skittish, and I believe he wanted some food from us. I didn't have any, so it became upset and started to yell at us 🤣 We ran away from it, and into a store and when we left the psycho squirrel was standing in front of the door! I tell ya, this squirrel really acted as though it was upset I did not give it any food.

Anyway, we got home and browsed the Internet for a while, then gave my dog a bath.










My poor dude hates getting baths, but he gets pretty stinky without them and also itchy. Of course, after I gave him a bath and dried him with a towel he decided to roll around in the grass meh, oh well. At least he is not stinky now.

In about half an hour I'm going to walk to my wife's job to meet up with her, then I'm not sure what we are going to do. I would like to go to the park but there will only be about an hour and a half of sunlight after she gets out.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Earlier in the day I took a walk through a park close to my home. I had never been there before, but it was pretty nice, there were a bunch of different areas where you could play various games such as racquet ball, tennis, volley ball, etc, etc. There were also some bbq grills you can cook on and plenty of picnic tables

There was a nice paved walkway that was about half a mile long, although unfortunately a large portion of it is not under the shade of trees. Still it was pretty nice, there were some really cool looking trees with a bunch of moss hanging from them.










It is also by the water, if I ever wanted to go fishing. It is convenient in that it is only 15 minutes from my house via driving, although my favorite park has more trails through forests and less people. 

After that, I did a few deliveries for my job, and reluctantly came home. I then took another walk around the neighborhood, and came back before darkness fell.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Today I got to go to 4 hour training. First in person training in two years due to COVID. I hate this training. Anything more than an hour is brutal. Last year it was done by zoom and only took an hour.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Had a massage. My God that guy had strong hands - lucky I told him to go easy on me. It still hurt sometimes but all the knots in my back and shoulders are gone and even my mood was completely different after it. I should do that again.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Went to the 4-hour physical intervention training. Now my joints are sore from sitting for lectures and then doing the moves. I am getting too old for this.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Went to yet another park today, it was a lot of fun 










There are a ton of different parks in my area, perhaps tomorrow we will go to one we haven't been to yet. I imagine this summer we will be spending a lot of time at them. We hope to go camping in New England as well as visit my two older brothers (and possibly try to find my youngest)


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

zonebox said:


> Went to yet another park today, it was a lot of fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot what the ground looks like and leafs on the trees. We still have a ton of snow on the ground. We are in the ugly stage. Dirty snowbanks, potholes, mud. Suppose to just have pure rain the next couple of days. Had lots of fog this morning.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

copper said:


> I forgot what the ground looks like and leafs on the trees. We still have a ton of snow on the ground. We are in the ugly stage. Dirty snowbanks, potholes, mud. Suppose to just have pure rain the next couple of days. Had lots of fog this morning.


Right now it is gorgeous out, at about 90F / 32.2C. In March it usually starts to get nicer here, we never get snow but the vegetation usually dies in the winter. Once it gets to June, it is just going to be like a sauna though because of the heat and humidity, and it will remain that way into September. Of course, we have to worry about hurricanes which is always lovely. A few years ago we had one directly above us, it was kind of scary and sounded like a train - thankfully it was a relatively weak hurricane despite all of the wind knocking trees down and blowing up transformers, somehow we managed to last the entire night without losing our power. Then there are all of the creepy crawlies, that fester everywhere around here.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

I went looking for an apartment today with the folks as I might be miraculously moving out finally. I'm supposed to be starting a new job soon so I need the place for better commute.

I almost don't believe it since it's so sudden but I think the idea is finally starting to sink. I don't know what's supposed to happen to me now but yeah.


----------



## floyd the barber (10 mo ago)

I spent most of my day inside, went for a night walk listening to music, went to 7/11 and got some redbull. There's a liquor store next to it and I saw two drunks going at it. Uneventful


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

I made grave mistakes today, I do this every couple of weeks/months and it wrecks me mentally. Someday I'm just going to have a mental breakdown and not recover from it.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Attended a meeting at work and received the second COVID booster dose.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Managed to get to my dermatologist - so I could lie there in my underwear while she examined every tiny spot with a magnifying glass. Jee that's embarassing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

harrison said:


> Managed to get to my dermatologist - so I could lie there in my underwear while she examined every tiny spot with a magnifying glass. Jee that's embarassing.


 Important though. Saw a tragic video on a young girl who went through hell and ended up dying from skin cancer that started as a tiny spot.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Important though. Saw a tragic video on a young girl who went through hell and ended up dying from skin cancer that started as a tiny spot.


A friend's wife back home died from Melanoma. She got it on the top part of her breast. The doctor told her it was a broken blood vessel but kept growing. She then went to a dermatologist and they discovered it was Melanoma. It ended up spreading to her brain killing her 2 years after this doctor discovered it. Melanomas are real bad. 

I had a basal cell removed from my forehead last summer. If you get skin cancer the basal cell is the better one. They don't metastasize. I was scheduled to go in for an all-body one last fall but the woman that does them couldn't come up to the hospital here. I didn't want to drive 100 miles to Marquette to see her. I haven't seen anything else unusual.


----------



## floyd the barber (10 mo ago)

got some keaken rum and tryig to put together an EP i plan to release


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> *Important though.* Saw a tragic video on a young girl who went through hell and ended up dying from skin cancer that started as a tiny spot.


You're right - very important. My sister told me about a friend of my mother that died from a melanoma that was on the sole of her foot. Isn't that weird? I would never have thought you could even get one there.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

harrison said:


> You're right - very important. My sister told me about a friend of my mother that died from a melanoma that was on the sole of her foot. Isn't that weird? I would never have thought you could even get one there.


 I'd guess it happens a lot in Australia since there are a lot of fair skinned people there living in a sunny place.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I got up at 2.50am. I am staying at my mum's place a few nights a week to get me out and away from my neighbours. Staying at my mum's is immensely helpful. I just have to get up and cycle 8 miles to get to work. Managed to tip toe out of my mum's place without disturbing her and her dog.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Took a sick day due to effects of booster shot. Really fatigued, muscle pain, headache, overall unwell feeling. Also, had vivid crazy dreams all night.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

copper said:


> A friend's wife back home died from Melanoma. She got it on the top part of her breast. The doctor told her it was a broken blood vessel but kept growing. She then went to a dermatologist and they discovered it was Melanoma. It ended up spreading to her brain killing her 2 years after this doctor discovered it. Melanomas are real bad.
> 
> I had a basal cell removed from my forehead last summer. If you get skin cancer the basal cell is the better one. They don't metastasize. I was scheduled to go in for an all-body one last fall but the woman that does them couldn't come up to the hospital here. I didn't want to drive 100 miles to Marquette to see her. *I haven't seen anything else unusual.*


Not trying to tell you what to do - but personally I think everyone should have full body checks regularly. 

My dermatologist cut a tiny mole off last year after I first started seeing her. It was on the side of my left knee and I didn't even know it was there. It looked fine to me when I tried to look at it - even the GP's missed it - Gp's generally have no idea btw about skin cancers. Mine burnt a large "liver spot" off the back of my hand and the dermatologist said that was unnecessary.

There's another tiny mole on my upper left arm that she's watching - it looks like nothing too. But she's watching to make sure it doesn't change.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I was at the cop shop / I popped into the police station. Yesterday I found someone's purse in the street that had so, so many cards in it. I always feel uneasy about what I should do with it because you hear stories. My mind starts making up scenarios of terrible things that could happen because I gave the purse over to someone who works in a job that should be okay but that person is corrupt. Sometimes I see people post on Lost and Found on Facebook people's bank cards and I feel nervous because how do they know that the person they are giving the card to is the person it belongs to. Last time I found someone's wallet in the street in handed it into the police station and then joked with my friend that the person I gave it to would turn up to work the next day in a brand new Ferrari lol


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

My parents came to my house and we had a subs, it was pretty nice. After that we purchased an inexpensive pool, not all too huge being only 33" deep (83.82 cm) but it is enough and will require less maintenance.

Check it out 










My dog is pretty stoked about the hole thing.










Peek-a-boo.










He really wants in the pool, I think I might make him a little ramp later on so he can join us. We are getting his nails trimmed this week, those little daggers grow quick.










It is taking forever to fill it though, it has been a couple of hours and is not even half way full yet. I was planning on jumping in later on after having a few beers but don't expect it will be ready anytime soon. Pardon the mess, I really need to mow my lawn. I am going to start adding a fence to the backyard through the next year in sections, for now it is just open to the forest - but as is we often have bunnies wandering around our back yard. The shed is just an absolute mess, it needs a new roof and to be painted - that will eventually happen as well. A lot of the vegetation around it needs to be cleared out as well.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

It took an additional seven hours to fill the pool, and well, I decided to go for a swim at nearly 3:30 am. It was worth it, a little chilly, but not so bad for April - and it most certainly woke me up more so than a few cups of coffee would have 🙃 At seven beers in, quite past my usual now, it also sobered me up a bit - and I expect it will help with tomorrows dreaded hangover from over indulging. I was only in the pool for about ten minutes, but it was the principle of it all.. I had to jump in the pool once it was filled, I stayed up for hours waiting for it to reach the right level. 

The weather outside is 70F (21.1C) and the water was coming out of the tap so I imagine it was a lot cooler than that. Tomorrow under the hot Floridian sun it will probably be much warmer though, and I look forward to jumping into the pool after walking around the trails for a couple of hours. 

While waiting for the pool to fill, I levelled up my MOP character on a private server from 74 to 80. I was kind of disappointed that quest lines in WOTLK did not work right, for that matter it seems some cata quests might be missing as well. I hope MOP quests all work, I am slowly approaching to end cap.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Spent the day at my folks house. They have a bunch of wild turkeys laying eggs under the pine trees everywhere on their property. Later, picked up groceries and then came home. Have to take my dad to Marquette tomorrow for appointment with Orthopedics due to artificial hip is wearing out. It is a 2 hour drive and it is suppose to snow tonight through tomorrow, but going to get above freezing late morning so hope the roads just become wet.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Stayed home, relaxed and ignored the world all day.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Amazingly went for a 5-mile jog even though I was paranoid the entire time because I endured a pretty bad stomach cramp the whole day yesterday for some odd reason. I just hope it was due to the little cube of cheese I ate that I had in the freezer for about a month, despite I don't think cheese can go bad for a very long time if kept in the freezer. Or it might've been the avocado.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Had a very slow day, still a bit tired from yesterday. Got a car to go and get some milk, put in an order for the rest of my groceries and watched Youtube. Nothing very exciting.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Got up around 2pm or so and had breakfast and coffee. Wife went to her parents for Easter. I didn't go because they started at noon and that's too early for me to get up and stay on my night schedule for work. I was going to go for a drive by myself, but didn't realize it was going to rain this afternoon. 

When she got home we played some Playstation for awhile. Then my neighbor came by and asked if I still wanted to move my treadmill, so we did that. After that I went ahead and got my home gym area organized. Then had dinner and played some more Playstation. 

After she went to bed I got going on my weekly food preparation and laundry and all that. Had my last meal for the day and then back to my prep. Sitting here with one of my cats on my lap now waiting on my laundry to get done so I can lay out all my clothes for the week. Shower and bed soon.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

zonebox said:


> My parents came to my house and we had a subs, it was pretty nice. After that we purchased an inexpensive pool, not all too huge being only 33" deep (83.82 cm) but it is enough and will require less maintenance.
> 
> Check it out
> 
> ...


Greetings Zonebox, it's been a minute sir. Great pictures, awesome dog and garden. 😃


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> Greetings Zonebox, it's been a minute sir. Great pictures, awesome dog and garden. 😃


Woot! Great to see you back Folded Edge, thanks for the compliments 😊


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

@zonebox that are not nails, those are claws  he is going to rip your swimming pool to shreds :-D

We had a similar pool in the past, water kept going very dark green after a few days, we never figured out how to prevent it. Eventually we threw it away as our summers at that time were too short anyway to fill it and enjoy it properly.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

alwaysrunning said:


> I was at the cop shop / I popped into the police station. Yesterday I found someone's purse in the street that had so, so many cards in it. I always feel uneasy about what I should do with it because you hear stories. My mind starts making up scenarios of terrible things that could happen because I gave the purse over to someone who works in a job that should be okay but that person is corrupt. Sometimes I see people post on Lost and Found on Facebook people's bank cards and I feel nervous because how do they know that the person they are giving the card to is the person it belongs to. Last time I found someone's wallet in the street in handed it into the police station and then joked with my friend that the person I gave it to would turn up to work the next day in a brand new Ferrari lol


last time i found a wallet i walked down the street and there was randomly a police car there so i just gave it to them. so at least i didn't have to go anywhere.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Tried to deal with the terrible feeling this medication gives me sometimes, dealt with a family crisis on the phone, then had a nap. Feeling much better now thanks.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I played shadow puppets with my dog, he liked the projector being setup outside.










My shadow dragon devoured the shadow dog, unfortunately I did not take a video of the epic battle. If I did it would have had some amazing music to go along with it, perhaps something from lord of the rings. My dog mostly just ran back and fourth in front of the projector wagging his tail, it was really cute.


----------



## alifb8 (Nov 22, 2021)

I woke up at 730 and had some coffee while journaling my thoughts. I proceeded to get on my computer and apply for jobs and internships. Then I came downstairs for lunch, and went back to work after. Then I got on to SAS so I can practice being a normal human lol. I'm anxious about some of the interviews I have next week so this will help me get the momentum going for my SA. After this, I'll go water my flowers in the backyard and bbq burgers with my bf. 
Happy Friday everyone! 🌞


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Meditated, read, cleaned the apartment, shaved my head for the week, did grocery shopping, got my car washed.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I wrote a ton, posted some, and scrapped a few. Took a walk. Meditated. Watched a movie that wasn't as good as I remember when I was younger but then I've changed a lot since then. And watched a few things on Youtube that I find interesting.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Made and ate brunch, fed dog, walked my dog for an hour in some local trails, sat in parked car for an hour browsing my phone, grabbed lunch, ate lunch in car which took an hour, drove around to do some errands, sat in parked car for an hour browsing my phone while munching on a bag of trail mix, grabbed dinner, went home, fed dog. Now eating dinner on my room. Might walk my dog again after dinner when it's dark out.

For a long time now, this is pretty much a typical weekend day for me.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I went out for a jog/walk/run. Felt so, so much better after. I usually wouldn't go out in the afternoon but my body just felt unrelaxed. There was a skateboarder on his own and when he was sitting down I really wanted to go over and start chatting to him. I thought about it. I wasn't sure what I was going to say. Gotta have something to say or it will be awkward lol. I jogged past him and was a couple of minutes away and was like go and speak to him, but then he started skating again. I found it too difficult whilst he's moving around, and just felt too awkward so I ran past again.

There was a group playing rounders. It just reminded me that I could never hit the ball with a rounders bat. I would prefer to have a baseball bat as you use both arms on it and its bigger. I imagine anyway that it would be easier. When I was at school I think I always held the rounders bat as if it was a baseball bat ha.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> Made and ate brunch, fed dog, walked my dog for an hour in some local trails, sat in parked car for an hour browsing my phone, grabbed lunch, ate lunch in car which took an hour, drove around to do some errands, sat in parked car for an hour browsing my phone while munching on a bag of trail mix, grabbed dinner, went home, fed dog. Now eating dinner on my room. Might walk my dog again after dinner when it's dark out.
> 
> For a long time now, this is pretty much a typical weekend day for me.


^ Dog is undoubtedly pretending not to be expecting another walk. And probably fantasizing about treats.

EDIT - And I just realized that post was from days ago.


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

Tried out a new recipe and baked something resembling bread. Started watching a new show. Bought some stocks. Read a lot of blogs. Spent way, waaaaaaaay too many hours on social media sites. Felt sorry for myself. Posted here.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

In a zoom meeting for one of our group homes right now. Doing it by phone. One staff's phone is echoing so bad she sounds like a robot.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Not a damn thing


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I ended up popping into a charity shop and asking them if four hours a week would be enough and the lady said she was desperate. I start tomorrow, omg.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Posted an article for a volunteer gig I do from home.


----------



## kony22 (7 mo ago)

Per forum rules nothing I can mention publicly...


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Went into the office to meet with my Supervisor and client. I guess my boss talked to this one guy that worked for our agency in one of our group homes around 1990 and went on to become a Ph.D. in Behavior Psychologist about working in my Supervisors position when he retires this coming September. It probably will be a contract thing since this guy retired and moved up here full time. I guess he bought a pizza restaurant and has been buying buildings in the town north of here. He founded a school in Ohio for individuals on the spectrum. My Supervisor said he was going to come back and meet with the Executive Director.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

My day will be spent driving 2 hours to and from Marquette. I am driving my father to the hospital down there due to he has to have another stent put in a artery in his heart. Hopefully, they can go through his arm because he doesn't have to stay overnight in the hospital. If they have to go through his leg they said he has to stay overnight. Then I would have to travel back down there to pick him up the next day. I don't want to stay in a hotel due to COVID, and I don't sleep well at hotels.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Put this weird cream on my face to burn the skin cancers off and then I tried not to touch it when it started to get itchy. 

Plus I watched TV and Youtube.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Yesterday drove my dad two hours to the Hospital in Marquette to get a heart stent put in. The procedure was supposed to be started at 10 am but got delayed until 1 pm due to the doctor doing the procedure had to deal with someone with a heart emergency. Then they couldn't go through his arm and had to go through his groan. Which meant he had to lay still for 4 hours after the procedure before he could leave. The doctor found he didn't need a stent. The doctor said during the stress test his heart would enlarge and that usually is a sign of blockage but not in this case. The doctor prescribed meds to treat this. I didn't want to wait inside the hospital so I hung out in my vehicle. Luckily, I parked in the parking garage so it was shaded due to it getting up to 90 yesterday. Had a good breeze yesterday so it wasn't too bad. We didn't get out of there until a little after 6 pm. Had to stop at Walgreens when got back to Houghton at 8:30 pm. Then he didn't have the keys to his gate and house so had to run over to my house to get the keys I have. I then drove him home which takes 30 minutes. I didn't get back to my house until 10 pm.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

copper said:


> Yesterday drove my dad two hours to the Hospital in Marquette to get a heart stent put in. The procedure was supposed to be started at 10 am but got delayed until 1 pm due to the doctor doing the procedure had to deal with someone with a heart emergency. Then they couldn't go through his arm and had to go through his groan. Which meant he had to lay still for 4 hours after the procedure before he could leave. The doctor found he didn't need a stent. The doctor said during the stress test his heart would enlarge and that usually is a sign of blockage but not in this case. The doctor prescribed meds to treat this. I didn't want to wait inside the hospital so I hung out in my vehicle. Luckily, I parked in the parking garage so it was shaded due to it getting up to 90 yesterday. Had a good breeze yesterday so it wasn't too bad. We didn't get out of there until a little after 6 pm. Had to stop at Walgreens when got back to Houghton at 8:30 pm. Then he didn't have the keys to his gate and house so had to run over to my house to get the keys I have. I then drove him home which takes 30 minutes. I didn't get back to my house until 10 pm.


It can be hard to take care of your parents when they are older but thankfully they have someone to take care of them. Not that I know personally because I'm not at that stage atm but yea. Hope he is recovers quick or is doing well.

---
I didnt do much today. Took out the garbage and recycling and did a favor for someone else.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

As I was doing my errands, I randomly ran into 3 different groups acquaintances within a span of an hour and chatted a bit. I haven't seen or spoke to them since before the pandemic started, so it was a bit nice.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Not a great deal after quite a busy day yesterday. Just watched some Youtube and then made exactly 21 vegetarian rissoles. It's always either 21 or 22 - I have no idea why. Then I called my sister. Non-stop excitement really.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Worked on the guitar solo to Dio’s song Egypt & the drums for Pantera’s 13 Steps To Nowhere, also received my grocery delivery


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Went into the office to print up some notes for my supervisor to sign. Met with a couple of clients. Scanned the notes my supervisor signed into the Electronic Medical Record. Also, scanned in a Psychological.


----------



## blissfuldreams (7 mo ago)

I went to an appointment at the income assistance building but they had no record of an appointment, so I went home. Then I went to a chiropractor appointment and went to the library to pick up some books that I requested but it was closed. I also applied for three volunteering positions.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm currently cleaning up some junk in my PC. Moving, organizing, deleting. There's a lot of .txt files loose all over the place. Ramblings in the documents section, Random thoughts, ideas, topics and reminders in the desktop section... and weird pictures from the internet hidden in the picture section.

I'll archive some stuff in my journal, which is online. This will leave more space in my PC. It's looking like a digital version of a hoarding problem. I'll clean the actual physical body of my laptop too, starting with the screen. Maybe I'll also open it up and clean the interior... but I'm afraid I am going to displace something.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Went to a bbq at my aunt's house.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Hung out with a high school friend today at my place and showed him some of my video game collection. Also chatted with the GF (still am, haha)


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Went for a hike, and then a quick stop to the grocery store, and then picked up some dinner on the way home. Only ran into 3 other people the entire hike. Grocery store and restaurant were deserted, so no lines and waiting at all. So little people around this weekend. Even on my street, my car is the only thing parked on the street in the entire block.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Fed the bunnies, the chickens, the cat and the parakeet. That's it. And i slept a lot. Been working for the last few days on a painting contract and it was long and dull. I needed the day off today.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Technically, not today anymore but I baked a blueberry pie, assembled a tall shelf that my mom bought (she later bought a second one), and got started on growing some cat grass in a pot. I was also going to assemble the chair that I ordered but my pesky sister got to it first because I was busy with something else.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Did some work for my job, called a group home resident, and read them the riot act for acting out last night after meeting with him yesterday afternoon and telling him not to do it. Then after work, I cleaned the filters and sprayed coil cleaner on the inside mini-split unit. Then I went upstairs and scrubbed the shower and bathtub and cleaned the toilet. Then I got all the trash all together to put it on the curb tomorrow morning. I also washed and dried a load of towels. Now my burst of energy has subsided.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I got my blood drawn. Even though there wasn't a whole lot of people like last time, I had to wait about 40 minutes before I was called in. Only 40 minutes? Amateur numbers. I waited outside and it was very sunny and a bit windy. The place was on the second floor and as such, we were in a balcony type setting. A palm tree was close to us and its leaves were swaying lazily in the wind. I wanted to gaze at it to pass time but there were other people around, so I forced myself to play the game that I usually play when I wait in public spaces (2048). A mosquito bit me, so really, I had my blood drawn twice.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

So far I've been to work and am just waiting on a guy to pick something up. Finding it a bit unrelaxing and like I'm on hold. Whilst waiting I noticed loads of aphids and some white fly on my Satsuki Azalea; they probably been there a while as well. At first I was getting them with tweezers and putting them on the leaves of my carnivorous plant. I hope it likes to eat these lol. Then I got a cotton bud dipped in water and was wiping them and they stuck to it. I put the lid on the jam jar just incase they climb out; but they've mostly sunk.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I got my fourth dose of the Covid vaccine, had a pie for lunch and went to a vintage market.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Went for a short drive after dinner, followed by a short walk around the neighborhood.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Had to walk back and forth for my laundry at the other place I was staying cause I don't have a washing machine and dryer yet at my place. Even in the evening and night time, it's hot in the heat. I was parched by the time I came back. I should look into getting a washer and dryer very soon. But I guess it's better than going to the laundromat.

Had to clean out my shower stall with bleach a few times and it was a little gross. Then, I mixed soap and water together to pour in it to make it smell clean. I should've gotten paper towels instead of wash cloths cause I just ended up throwing the wash cloths away after cleaning. I was going to clean the inside of my fridge today but didn't feel like it. Saw a dead roach in there. 🤢 Nice. Lol I'll just clean it tomorrow.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Early afternoon walk, grabbed takeout lunch, late afternoon run, made dinner. I might go for a night drive later, since I don't want to be seen sitting around at home on a saturday night.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Staying as cool as I can today. Thankfully I'm not at my flat, which is a sweat lodge much of the time, as it is. Hottest it's been here in years today = 28 C (or 82.4 F for our American comrades) It's hitting close to 40 C down south of here as well.
I've no idea how any of you that have to deal with temps like that (or higher) on a regular basis do it.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Went to the dermatologist, and even had a bit of a flub with a couple of the receptionists - learning to small talk, fake laugh, eye contact and all that... why are women so pretty, especially with all that colorful face paint that some wear. Ahem... we were supposed to go to the one place that supposedly helps certain types of people with their mental health and employment afterwards, but it became too late. Everything closes at 5 PM, time passes too fast, and mom had an errand to run. We will attempt to go again in a couple of days, after I am done with another appointment elsewhere. I am not expecting much out of the place to be honest.

On the return into the apartment complex I had an encounter with that terrible woman. At last. I was wearing a hat and a mask to hide my lack of style, as well as my glasses (people in snowy areas are too lucky, being able cover themselves with a bunch of stuff). As usual, the woman was playing loud music in her car right outside our apartment windows, singing horribly and loudly. She basically belittled me, but I don't care. Not anymore. Never fit in with the way I think, never fit in with the way I look. Considering letting my hair grow once again, as I had it long ago, as a way to embrace indifference. I could never in my life find a hairstyle anyways. Plus, I'll look like the proper hobo that I am.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Nothing much, fed the chickens and the neighbors mule, read the newspaper, worried a lot as well.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Stayed home all day doing work. I do hope to go for a walk or go to the gym across the street after it's dark.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

I didn't nothing today absolutely nothing. My job, for the last few weeks, has been giving me 4 days off in a row and only working 3 days of the work week. 

While I'm still able to make my necessary payments, I find myself having no desire to go out and connect with the world in any meaningful way with my newly found free time. 

I am a recluse and until I can figure out a way to make money through more palatable means because I actually do hate my current job I'm probably just going to be stuck inside on my days off whittling away.

Don't get me wrong. I appreciate the free time away from that absolute trash heap of a job.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Checked in on my neighbors, the other night a fire truck and ambulance were in their front yard and they carted someone away. I have noticed clothes still on the line from when I last saw my neighbor, and their trash bin was not put in the front yard today. There are two of them there, so I figured one would still be there. I knocked on the door, but there was no answer, I saw a key lock box hanging from the door knob, which usually is used when people are selling their house, perhaps it was there for other reasons but I am not sure. They both share one car, and it is still sitting in the driveway.

They are both elderly, the lady I think is the owner of the house and the gentleman is a Vietnam vet renting a room from her. I've enjoyed having them for neighbors for the past 14 years, although we have never said much more than the typical "hello". I know fireworks sets off his PTSD, which is understandable, that they have a few outdoor cats that he feeds, but I know little else regarding them. So, I have been worrying about them and hoping everything is okay. If they are both gone, I'll miss waving to them whenever I see them, just the little things like that.. I hope both of them are okay. I also worry about the cats, and I wonder if I should start mowing their yard for them - usually they have people come out to do it every week or two. If they are okay, and just unable to make such arrangements, I at least want them to come home to a well kept yard, they have always tried to make it look presentable. I wouldn't be able to get to their back yard though, as they have a fence and the gate is locked. I would also want them to know their cats are being cared for.

Otherwise, I've walked around my back yard most of the day. In about twenty minutes, I'm going to walk a couple of miles to Sam's club and get a slice of pizza along with a diet soda.. I've been trying to get in about 15-20k steps a day, which I have accomplished for the past three months, with all of that walking I have lost close to 30lbs now.

Later on, I will sign into my app and make a few deliveries while earning some cash. Otherwise, it has been a relatively uneventful day.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

My head is still ringing a bit, but I feel better now. Was recovering earlier, after going out. Killed 3 birds with one stone. The problem was that I had to fast and it was sunny. The anti-perspiration pills that I've been taking also didn't help. Dry as a reptile in the middle of a desert, I felt. Couldn't even eat properly after I came home, because of the lack of saliva. Might've come close to a heatstroke. This is just a preface of all the harsh lessons I will learn.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I just spent the last two hours cleaning a thick layer of sticky gunk off the inside of the car windows. My dad has been rubbing every surface he can reach with all sorts of sanitizers and Clorox wipes and god only knows what else for the last two years. I have been telling him not to do it but he just keeps on.

I know that's what it is. Our windows used to stay clean but now they constantly have this nasty film on them. I have wiped some of it off with a clean paper towel and showed him the nasty brown stain of it and telling him that if it is all over the windows then we are obviously breathing it in whenever we're in the car. Can't be good. I'm not cleaning them again unless he stops.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I basically slept the whole of today. My body and mind needed a good rest 🙂


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Drove downtown and got some pizza, sang, listened to music and took a few walks.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

cycled 35km today (not all at once). could be a record for me, but i didnt track distance before.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Just woke up!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

That felt pretty good. Even though that car is ancient and it isn't even accidentally ever going to look close to new again, my OCD just goes crazy when a car is filthy. As soon as it was daylight, I went down to the old car wash and washed off the last several years worth of grime. 

It's a work in progress. The windows are still fighting me with the sticky layer of gunk from all the junk my dad has sprayed and rubbed all over everything. It's really hard to clean the insides of car windows for some reason. But then most people don't actively put stuff in their cars that just gets endlessly recirculated and puts a nasty film on everything. I remember when I used to drive that car the windows hardly ever needed to be cleaned. They probably won't stay clean for a month. That's why I don't clean the cars anymore. It doesn't do any good.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Went for another little holiday up to my wife's area - I don't even seem to feel the need to go overseas at the moment. It's all just a matter of perspective.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> sticky layer of gunk from all the junk my dad has sprayed and rubbed all over everything


I think some windows in cars have a protective layer over them, not the side windows, but the front and back I believe. That way when they are broken glass does not shatter everywhere. I wonder if whatever your dad was using may have degraded that layer a bit, leaving a gooey mess that is hard to clean. I'm not sure if that layer is wedged inside of the windshield or is more like a film that is applied outside of it though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

zonebox said:


> I think some windows in cars have a protective layer over them, not the side windows, but the front and back I believe. That way when they are broken glass does not shatter everywhere. I wonder if whatever your dad was using may have degraded that layer a bit, leaving a gooey mess that is hard to clean. I'm not sure if that layer is wedged inside of the windshield or is more like a film that is applied outside of it though.


 I know what you mean but I'm not really sure how it's made. I think the layer is in the middle though. the interior and exterior of car windows definitely feels like actual glass. If the layer was on the surface, it would scratch very easily (like cheap window tint).

The thing about it is my dad (on some things) just has no common sense. I have to keep telling him never to mix bleach with anything else. And in general, I have to keep telling him just not to mix chemicals, household cleaners and disinfectants at all because he has no idea what he's doing or how they will interact/react. 

It doesn't matter how many times I tell him. He says OK but then I always catch him doing it again. He buys those Clorox wipes and then adds more bleach to them and god only knows what else. He'll wipe things with a bleach soaked Clorox wipe and then wipe it again with wipes he has soaked with a bunch of random stuff that he mixed up. It just terrifies me. Sometimes I get in the car when it's been sitting in the garage for a week with the windows all closed and it smells like a chemical factory in there. 

So what is probably happening is with all the constant heating and cooling and condensation and various other changes, the stuff he's wiping all over everything is eating up the plastic a layer at a time and then the whole toxic mixture is evaporating and resettling on every surface.

You know those silver sunshades that people buy to protect the interior of their cars? Well, he's bought like 8 of those in the last few years and every one of them has started to turn to silvery dust that gets all over everything. And they're not the cheap ones. Doesn't matter what brand or how much he paid for it, they all are getting eaten up. 

The windows themselves are finally starting to look better but I've been avoiding the back windows because they're even harder to get to. I'm getting older and stiffer and the angles you have to contort into to scrub the glass are pretty unforgiving.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I know what you mean but I'm not really sure how it's made. I think the layer is in the middle though. the interior and exterior of car windows definitely feels like actual glass. If the layer was on the surface, it would scratch very easily (like cheap window tint).
> 
> The thing about it is my dad (on some things) just has no common sense. I have to keep telling him never to mix bleach with anything else. And in general, I have to keep telling him just not to mix chemicals, household cleaners and disinfectants at all because he has no idea what he's doing or how they will interact/react.
> 
> ...


 He's done it again. I went out there today to put air in the tires. I rolled down the windows because it smelled really strong of Lysol. I knew as soon as I got in that he'd ran right out there as soon as he knew I was asleep and went to work on it. 

I knew that but I was kind of OK at that point. Anyway, when I finished putting air in the tires, I rolled the windows back up and saw there were nasty sticky lines of goop where the inside seal of the window rubs against the glass when you roll them up and down. I knew at that moment he had specifically rubbed something nasty on the rubber seal. 

I knew this because I took the car and washed it the other day. I put the windows up and down a few times before I brought it home and the driver side window was almost spotless. I bet steam was coming out of my ears. 

It's going to be a disaster in the Winter when windows tend to fog up and are often hard to see out of anyway. I remember one night last year we were coming home from the pharmacy after dark. I could barely see out of the windows they were so filthy and smudged up. I almost couldn't see the lines in the road.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Went to the mall, ate at Chick-Fil-A, went grocery shopping. Caught up on some paperwork. Got a ton of mail today, went through that.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Got up at 2:30pm, had breakfast and coffee, then worked out. Now I'm sitting here petting one of my cats trying to decide if I should mow my yard before I go to work or wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Going through a lot of growing pains but it's way worth it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Cletis said:


> *Went to the mall, ate at Chick-Fil-A*, went grocery shopping. Caught up on some paperwork. Got a ton of mail today, went through that.


 Remember my first Chick-Fil-A sandwich. It was at the local mall where I lived at the time. I watched some Youtube vids to see how much that mall has changed recently and crazy enough, the Chick-Fil-A is still there and is still in exactly the same spot and still looks more or less the same as it did. And I mean, that was the 80s. They might be slightly overpriced but those are good chicken sandwiches.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I went out to buy a rain jacket and other things. Saw a place I'd never been into so thought I'd have a gander It sells a whole mixture of things like antiques, jewellery, vintage items, furniture etc. Almost everything was unpriced. I said to this lady something like hardly anything has been priced up!? She said something like yes, I think they do that on purpose so you have to ask and then they can look you up and down, look at your shoes and decide. 

I just really dislike that whole thing of having to ask because then I feel put on the spot, like I have to make a split second decision. There was an inside bit and an outside bit in this place and outside there was some electronic thing. I first saw the plug was submerged in water. Wonder how much that is lol.


----------



## floyd the barber (10 mo ago)

picked up a few groceries, paid my property taxes, drinking some beers and smoking a cigarette.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Remember my first Chick-Fil-A sandwich. It was at the local mall where I lived at the time. I watched some Youtube vids to see how much that mall has changed recently and crazy enough, the Chick-Fil-A is still there and is still in exactly the same spot and still looks more or less the same as it did. And I mean, that was the 80s. They might be slightly overpriced but those are good chicken sandwiches.


That's some mighty fine eatin'. I like their salads but their sandwiches and chicken nuggets are great.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

So far I went for a walk, ate a small breakfast and had some coffee, and just got back from the grocery store where I did my shopping for the week.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Went for a couple walks, saw a few friends and acquaintances for a couple of hours and headed home to take a nap. Even though I slept great last night I'm more exhausted then I realized so I'm resting for the rest of the day.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Went to the mall, ate at Sbarro. Shopping at Walmart.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Just woke up and had some caffiene and one of my last cigarettes in my final pack. I plan on doing some shopping as well, either Target or Walmart.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Went to Walmart and picked up a navy blue t-shirt. I've been wearing black t-shirts for years now. I lost about 20lbs in the last few weeks so it's nice to look good in a different color. Maybe always did, but at least now I feel like it.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I didn't drive but was in a car for 1.5 hours to get to my general vicinity of home, checked into a hotel, dropped off excess wedding cake to my lucky sibling. Then explored the city a little bit, found a lake that I've only been to twice in my adulthood, walked around the lake halfway, watched this band play marching music, then went to the grocery store in a poorer area where they locked up the aluminum foil for some strange reason.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Drove around for a little bit and then I parked at a tree shade spot in in the dog park parking lot, let my dog played for an hour. I went back to the car and just sat there and space out, moped on my worries, people watched, watched the other dogs played and browse on my phone. My eyes got tired and I took a nap in the car. Spent about 2 hours doing that before I drove home. I tend to do this a lot when I'm depressed. But it felt nice mentally doing this typically.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Took a drive and got some breakfast, had more caffeine than I probably needed. Today will be an interesting day one way or another.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Went into the office to meet with a couple of clients, talked with the boss, talked with a couple of coworkers, and scanned some files into the EMR. Then came home and did a couple of notes. Still work hybrid home and in the office, but that may change when the new boss comes. Probably, going to be back in the office full time.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Went to see my mother an hour away and ate corn on the cob, ribs, and deviled eggs. Lol I think it's funny they're called deviled eggs. The food was good, though.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Went to see my mother an hour away and ate corn on the cob, ribs, and deviled eggs. Lol I think it's funny they're called deviled eggs. The food was good, though.


The first time I ever heard of devilled eggs is when I was a kid flicking through my mum's Marguerite Patten's cookery book; an ancient 😀 cookery book. When I read your post I was thinking what devilled eggs they're old fashioned aren't they; do people still eat these haha. 

I've never had them but saw just now they contain mustard so that's why they are devilled eggs cos who would ruin a good egg by putting mustard in it 😆


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

alwaysrunning said:


> The first time I ever heard of devilled eggs is when I was a kid flicking through my mum's Marguerite Patten's cookery book; an ancient 😀 cookery book. When I read your post I was thinking what devilled eggs they're old fashioned aren't they; do people still eat these haha.
> 
> I've never had them but saw just now they contain mustard so that's why they are devilled eggs cos who would ruin a good egg by putting mustard in it 😆


Lol They're better than they sound. I could eat a dozen at once if I wanted to but I don't want to overeat. 😂 I'm sure they're not for everyone, though. They have seasoning on the top, too but I'm not sure what kind of seasoning it is.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Spent time with friends and shared a poem to a group of people. No fear but still nerves.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol They're better than they sound. I could eat a dozen at once if I wanted to but I don't want to overeat. 😂 I'm sure they're not for everyone, though. They have seasoning on the top, too but I'm not sure what kind of seasoning it is.


A dozen! Doesn't your mouth feel like it's in the depths of hell after eating them 😆...










After a dozen you'd be like a fire breathing dragon 🔥🐉 😉😉😀


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

alwaysrunning said:


> A dozen! Doesn't your mouth feel like it's in the depths of hell after eating them 😆...
> 
> View attachment 150126
> 
> ...


Oh, wow. I didnt know they can be spicy. I usually don't like spicy stuff but never noticed with the deviled eggs. 😳

I'm not a fan of spicy stuff in general. Just takes the taste of the food away and I just can't handle it. Plus, I get acid reflux but I can always take something for that. Lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmmm. I don't remember deviled eggs ever being hot in the slightest. They used to be one of the few things I'd actually eat at potluck. The lady who made them knew I loved them so she always made extra.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Went in to attend a staff meeting from 8-10 am. Then went home and completed a behavior chart that I sent to the Psychiatrist, did some client notes, and took some phone calls. This is my boss's last full day. He will have to stick around part-time contract basis until the new guy comes. I figure my days of working from home are coming to a close. I have to be in the office full time for the new boss to get to know me.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Finally found a new housemate. She's moving in I guess next week.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Finally got around to using a zip tie to reattach this piece of my car that had been dragging the ground for two weeks. 

Got some other errands done and about to head to work now. Overall a productive day.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Hmmm. I don't remember deviled eggs ever being hot in the slightest. They used to be one of the few things I'd actually eat at potluck. The lady who made them knew I loved them so she always made extra.


Yea, I don't think they are. At least the ones I had weren't. They do have seasoning on top, though.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Went for a drive for a few hours to escape my depression.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> View attachment 150127
> 
> 
> Finally got around to using a zip tie to reattach this piece of my car that had been dragging the ground for two weeks.
> ...


 Where would the world be without zip ties? I buy them every single time I see them on sale anywhere.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Where would the world be without zip ties? I buy them every single time I see them on sale anywhere.


Great invention. Got them holding my grille on my car too. I imagine the heavy duty ones would keep a bumper on. Maybe not totally safely, but doable in a pinch.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> Great invention. Got them holding my grille on my car too. I imagine the heavy duty ones would keep a bumper on. Maybe not totally safely, but doable in a pinch.


 My favorite use for them so far is for mounting power strips. I have so many power strips in here and the outlets are all behind heavy things so the strips need mounting. Zip ties just work. It's ugly but I don't care.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> My favorite use for them so far is for mounting power strips. I have so many power strips in here and the outlets are all behind heavy things so the strips need mounting. Zip ties just work. It's ugly but I don't care.


I turned one of my carports into a makeshift garage with some tarps and zip ties lol. It's also ugly, but it works.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Went for a much too long walk, then got to the library and had to have a rest. Went for lunch in the city then back home and called my wife to report on what had just happened. (as usual)


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Spent time with some friends and acquaintances and ran a few errands.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Went to the office. Then in the afternoon attended my supervisor's retirement party. I was the designated photo taker. Quite a bit of coworkers showed up. Hope I don't catch COVID. Had my mask on the entire time. Going to meet the new supervisor next week.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Had to go to the ATM after work and I cooked leftovers on the stove my mom gave me. The microwave didn't seem to want to work so yea. Better on the stove anyways.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Pretty much stayed busy after work all up until now. And I'm going to sleep in less than an hour. Had to clean the house and my bathroom sink so I listened to my music out loud since I'm here by myself. Yay. Lol I also cooked something quick in the stove...And I organized my room. So, I shouldnt have much to do tomorrow.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Watched football all day. It's that time of year. 🏈


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

40km cycle. a record for me


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Not much, took a drive to clear my mind. Watched the new Rings of Power LOTR amazon show. It was pretty good for the most part imo.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Just came back from an hour long walk with my mom.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Not much, got my new mousepad and worked on a game prototype. Planning on eating some dinner soon.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Labor Day Holiday. Just stayed home wth the AC blasting. Record heat here. 104° Never been that hot in September before. The heat has been unrelenting this summer, breaking records right and left.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Went to work. Was suppose to meet the new boss, but my supervisor came to my office after he met with the Group Home supervisors and said he had to leave to go back to Ohio. He is trying to get his home sold down there. I maybe will be able to meet him next Monday. Then the third week of this month my supervisor is going to take him to the homes. Well I guess my supervisor has to work a little longer before officially retiring.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

On another note, stopped by the Goodwill today. Pretty sure some Goodwill stores actually have lots of good stuff with great prices but this one usually just has junk nobody wants. I did see a nice Minolta 35mm SLR that was apparently almost new in the box but there was no lens and no price. And I mean, honestly, I wouldn't use a 35mm camera anyway so it would just be another thing to store. Would be cool to get a good deal on a DSLR but people don't generally get rid of those until they die or they're so outdated that even camera phones make better photos.

And then randomly, sitting in a pile of junk on the electronics shelf, I found an SSD that was also apparently new in the box. I could tell it had never been used because there were no wear marks on the SATA connectores whatsoever. If it had even been used once, there would be. Considering you can pick up an inexpensive SATA SSD on Amazon for very little these days, I was a little hesitant to gamble on it (even though it was only $8) but went ahead.

Got it home and popped it into a docking station and it works perfectly. It's rare to get anything useful from there and half the time when I gamble like that, there's something wrong with it. It's an off brand but has good reviews on Amazon and works and is new so I'll take that as a win.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

work


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Half cleaned the inside of my car after work then baked pork chops with expired Heinz 57 sauce and butterbeans. Lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Went to the ENT to get the wax cleaned out of my ears. Second time in 18 months for this. Doc says some people just make more wax and have a tendency to get plugged up. He recommends putting hydrogen peroxide in each ear once a week. 

Ate at Chick-Fil-A on the way home.


----------



## floyd the barber (10 mo ago)

Went and purchased a switch lite with my tax refund. got some games too.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I was in college today. The teacher will give us a question and then we have to figure out the answer. I'm okay and can do it on my own on paper. When she calls on me to explain what I did and how I got my answer to the rest of the class I struggle. At one point I said I don't know, here, I've written it down on paper lol.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Went to the doctor for a physical and bloodwork.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Oh $#*%, my car went in the shop for 3 days and I forgot I have to get blood work done. I have to remember not to eat tomorrow morning when I get up.

Anyway, took a walk and had breakfast, finally got my car back (Thank You!,) went to the store and did shopping for most of the week, ran a few errands, and wrote a few things.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Read a book and listened to music. Went to the new dollar store they have here and it's bigger.

Guess the new dollar store was the highlight of my day. 😆 Other than music as usual.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Did my usual work shift today, now I am finishing up my dinner before working on my game again tonight.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Right now, I am making my second attempt at baking chicken breast from frozen in my toaster oven. I tried it a couple of days ago and it almost came out pretty good but the texture of it made it seem a little undercooked. But I didn't get sick so maybe it was only slightly undercooked.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Right now, I am making my second attempt at baking chicken breast from frozen in my toaster oven. I tried it a couple of days ago and it almost came out pretty good but the texture of it made it seem a little undercooked. But I didn't get sick so maybe it was only slightly undercooked.


Didn't come out bad at all. I think I'll be buying those frozen chicken breasts regular. It's so messy and hard to deal with buying them thawed. Seems like this toaster oven can cook just about anything.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Didn't come out bad at all. I think I'll be buying those frozen chicken breasts regular. It's so messy and hard to deal with buying them thawed. Seems like this toaster oven can cook just about anything.


As long as there's no pink anywhere. I think you're good to go. 👍 Yea, when they're thawed it kind of does make a mess with the juice. 

I've cooked hamburger meat frozen before. Just takes a little longer.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I worked and then picked up a prescription. Just finishing dinner now.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Not much aside from posting an article for a social media volunteer gig I do every Tuesdays and Thursdays, played a new game that I bought from ebay, and now I am finishing my dinner.


----------



## blewPanda (Jul 16, 2018)

Watch Will & Grace all day. Baked some brownies.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Football 🏈


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I was in the supermarket primarily to get soya milk; last time I went the shops own brand had all sold out.

Walking up the eggs isle and saw this woman accidentally drop like a tray of 15 eggs 😮😮😮😅. She saw me looking with a smile on my face and said "just walk away quietly". I said "I never saw anything" haha. 

Walking back home and felt something land ony cap; yep a bird had done their business 😆 Lucky me haha


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Had breakfast and coffee, then jumpstarted my car. The brakes went out a few weeks ago and it's just been sitting. One day last week I had to get something out of it and thought I better start it. It just turned over until the battery died. I thought something else was wrong with it, but today it fired right up once I put the jumper cables on. Older cars are weird sometimes. 

After that my wife and I went to my mom and stepdad's house to have dinner. We usually try to go do that at least every other weekend. Hung out for a bit and then stopped by the grocery store on the way home to do our weekly grocery shopping. When we were pulling out we saw my truck I sold a few months ago at the grocery store gas station, so I stopped and talked to the guy that bought it. It was the first I'd seen it since I sold it. Was highly customized, so obviously recognizable.

When we got home we watched an episode of The Boys on Amazon Prime. Then got started on my weekly food prep and chores. Wife went to bed and I'm mostly done. Just need to roll up my breakfast burrito stuff in tortillas and put them in the freezer and a few other things. I'll probably try to get to bed early at like 4-5am because I'll be working more hours than normal this week.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I cleaned my house, took my dog out a few times, throughout the day I went for multiple walks, and delivered food for my job. Eventually, I went out with my kids and bought them some Halloween accessories for their costumes at a store called Spirit of Halloween, then I watched a few videos, and drank some very excellent pumpkin spiced beer. 

Nothing really spectacular was performed today, just another day,


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Splurged and went to a Mexican restaurant. Got a taco salad. At least it's one of the cheaper places to go to. Then went to go buy some paper towels and went to the post office. Got my lanyard in the mail today so I put my post office key on it. Cleaned up the house and half cleaned my car again. Took out the trash. Threw out an old, messed up computer chair off the porch that was taking up a little clutter in the kitchen. Lol Guess I'll have to do something else with it one day.

Watched a little bit of Netflix this morning and I'll be watching more later.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I popped into the library for the free WiFi. There's newspapers and magazines on the tables for people to browse through. Sitting next to me this guy kept licking his fingers as he turned the pages 🤢 Other people are going to come along and look through these! It just grossed me out.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Worked in the office all day. Gone back to full time at the office this month. Accompanied my new boss to the group homes last week. He had to go back to Ohio to sell his house. Will be back end of October. He said he plans of spending two weeks up here and work remote two weeks in Ohio until February and then he and his family come up here permanently. He is from Norway seems real laid back. So far I get along with him.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Got the car rust proofed and went to Walmart. Bought a coffee and a sandwich too. Boring day.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Just woke up about an hour and a half ago. Had breakfast and coffee. Working out now and after that will get ready for work.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Worked this morning. Received COVID booster then went home for the day because I know I would feel like crap which I now do. Very tired. Slept an hour, dull headache, and slight muscle pain.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Came to meet a locksmith at my dad’s condo


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Took dog the dog park. 
Grabbed lunch on the way home. 
Came home to find the handyman there with his things blocking the front door. So I had to stand outside for an hour waiting for him to finish.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

After work, I cleaned up my carpet. Went to go do laundry and on the way, I saw something moving out in the small field over here. I think it was a deer but I couldn't see it good cause of the grass.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Went on a hunt for my coffee that I bring to work. Found it for half price! It's being carried at less stores now which is frustrating.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Post Office. Went to the mall, ate at Chick-Fil-A as per usual. Couple of teenage girls chatted with me. Made my day until I realized I'm old enough to be their dad. Grocery store. Gas station ($4.05 a gallon. Ugh) Bought some crap I don't need on eBay. Anyone else hooked on eBay? I find myself bidding in auctions for crap I don't need just for fun. Sometimes I actually win the auction and am committed to buying that item. I do this often. I need help.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Cletis said:


> Post Office. Went to the mall, ate at Chick-Fil-A as per usual. Couple of teenage girls chatted with me. Made my day until I realized I'm old enough to be their dad. Grocery store. Gas station ($4.05 a gallon. Ugh) Bought some crap I don't need on eBay. Anyone else hooked on eBay? I find myself bidding in auctions for crap I don't need just for fun. Sometimes I actually win the auction and am committed to buying that item. I do this often. I need help.


$4.39 where I live.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

At a different hospital for an appointment at the eye department. About 3 and half hours and then the rest of the afternoon with blurry vision because of having my eyes dilated 🤓


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Attended a meeting, couple group home visits, couple residents have Covid so I avoided that house, wrote some notes and scanned into EMR system.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Went to work. Came home threw some laundry in and made apple crisp out of wild apples that grow on my dads property.


----------



## floyd the barber (10 mo ago)

went to the gym, came home - just lounging around. i wanted to go to the library to get some more books but they were closed.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

To the mall, ate at Sbarro. Grocery shopping and to the pharmacy. Laundry, I really let it pile up. Ebay surfing for bargains.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Went _inside_ Walmart for the first time in like 3 years. They totally changed it, it's crazy -- way more self-checkout lanes, which is nice. Still isn't easy walking a huge store in double masks though... Not to mention the funny looks I get. If everyone else wants to pretend like the pandemic is "over" that's their prerogative!


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Worked and went to college. Popped into Tesco on my way back for Nurofen. The lady wanted ID! I was shocked. She said it's an age related product so I cannot sell you it unless you have ID. I said I'm shocked. Even if I'm 42?!


----------



## Alleviate Suffering (Jan 28, 2014)

alwaysrunning said:


> Worked and went to college. Popped into Tesco on my way back for Nurofen. The lady wanted ID! I was shocked. She said it's an age related product so I cannot sell you it unless you have ID. I said I'm shocked. Even if I'm 42?!


You should only be asked if you look like you are 25 or younger so you must be very youthful looking!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Cooked some colored pasta with olive oil and the seasoning that comes with it for supper. Would be nice to add some ham to it next time. Watched Netflix, went to get food for lunch but unfortunately got a wrong order and didn't notice until I got home so that was a bummer(and possibly the worst thing I could get on the menu...lol), vacuumed my carpet to get a little dirt off, and mainly just chilled today on my off day.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Alleviate Suffering said:


> You should only be asked if you look like you are 25 or younger so you must be very youthful looking!


The general consensus is opposite. Prior to trying to buy Nurofen in Tesco I had bought a packet of cheap Ibuprofen in Aldi. But I really wanted Nurofen as I find the cheaper ones sometimes do not work at all. Since I wasn't sold it in Tesco's I went home and got my IDs and popped into the Sainsbury's express and they never asked. That woman needs to go to Specsavers haha. I was so shocked when she asked me I thought wait, how old am I again 🤣


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Went to Costco and came home. Banged my head on the corner of an open cabinet door.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Went to my favourite cafe where one of the girls serving there started smiling and waving at me for some reason. She must have thought I was someone else because I had no idea who she is. Had a latte and one of the Italian donuts with too much Nutella in them. Also finished packing the latest book and sent it off as the guy finally paid for it.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Had breakfast and went for a drive. A Dollar General Market opened this last week in the next town over and we wanted to see what they had that a regular Dollar General didn't. Not much really, just a very small produce and meat section.

When I got back I pulled the rear and front passenger seat out of my work car. There's a leather seat set on Facebook Marketplace I've been watching for awhile and it's went from $400 to $100, so for that price I'm going to get it. Ended up having to go to O'Reillys to get a star bit that I needed to pull the seat out, but besides that it wasn't too bad getting them out.

Had nachos for dinner. Having some coffee now and then getting everything ready for another week in a hotel working out of state. It's like 90 minutes out of the way to pick those seats up, so planning to grab them on the way to the hotel tomorrow.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Went to work. Tried to do some studying but not feeling it. Going to do some exercise with a group of people I've never met later today. Just spent the day doing nothing as I'm going to be with people later. I will feel happy when it's over haha


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Took my car in for an emissions test. We have to get those every year here when we register our cars. We have such horrible air pollution here, especially in the winter. Went to the mall and ate at Sbarro. Got a bunch of letters ready to mail. Went through and opened my mail which I had let stack up. Mostly just junk mail and political ads.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Woke up at 5:30pm and had breakfast. Then went down to the hotel lobby for coffee and to get my dinner for later. Then I went to the gym and worked out. After that I went to AutoZone because my check engine light came on yesterday on my way to the hotel. The diagnostic said it was the transmission, but the guy said it could just be low on fluid and it turned out that it was. So I put some fluid in and I'm hoping the light goes out soon. 

After that came back to the hotel and warmed up my dinner. Got dressed and now I'm about to head out to work. Just got the text it's time to get started.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Went to work. I had the office to myself today due to my partner took today off. I visit three group homes. I didn't visit the fourth one due to two residents having COVID. Went to lunch. Then wrote notes regarding my visit and scanned them into the EMR. My new boss is suppose to come tomorrow and work here for two weeks. Then go back to Ohio and work distance for two weeks. He will go back and forth until he gets his house sold down there. He was estimating by February then he would be permanently living up here.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

To the bank. To the mall again. Grocery shopping. Post Office. Had a deer dart out in front of me on the way home. Scared the **** out of me. It was night and I didn't see it until it was right in front of me. Fortunately, I did not hit it. Unusual to see them this far down in the city but it happens. I've seen them in the city before. Every once in awhile you see a dead one by the road. Had some come in our yard a few times.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Went to pay my post office fee and it turned out better than I thought cause I thought I had to pay the yearly fee but it was just the six month one. If I paid the yearly fee it would've been higher than my lightbill this month and my lightbill is the lowest it's been so far since I lived here. Then, I went to Dollar Tree to get some goodies. Got more of those tuna packets that I like and there were only four left so I grabbed all of them. Also, got a minions bag they had there at the check out aisle. I liked the funny minions poses on it. 😂 I put my goodies that I bought in it so they can be organized next to my other goodies bag. 🎒 

Watched some Netflix then cooked a canned good on the stove for supper. I'm really loving Dollar Tree at the moment even though it's not a dollar anymore.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Went to pay my post office fee and it turned out better than I thought cause I thought I had to pay the yearly fee but it was just the six month one. If I paid the yearly fee it would've been higher than my lightbill this month and my lightbill is the lowest it's been so far since I lived here.


Watch out if you run that heater you bought. An electric heater will send your electric bill soaring if you use it a lot. 



> Then, I went to Dollar Tree to get some goodies. Got more of those tuna packets that I like and there were only four left so I grabbed all of them. Also, got a minions bag they had there at the check out aisle. I liked the funny minions poses on it. 😂 I put my goodies that I bought in it so they can be organized next to my other goodies bag. 🎒


You ever try those tuna kits with crackers and (what I can only describe as) tuna spread?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Watch out if you run that heater you bought. An electric heater will send your electric bill soaring if you use it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> You ever try those tuna kits with crackers and (what I can only describe as) tuna spread?


Yea, I turn it off and on throughout the day. That helps save.

I tried those before. I'd like them without the bellpeppers in them but they're not bad. Something about those bellpeppers is too strong or something. I like the tuna part and the crackers, though. I get those once in awhile. 

I'm going to fry catfish for supper, also.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Got the leather seats I picked up for $100 from a junkyard last week put in my work car today. 











^ Before pic of the driver's seat anyway. Forgot to get full before pics. But was grey cloth seats before. 



















^ After pics

My car had a manual passenger seat and this new seat is power, so that'll require some wiring on my part. The controls would be on the door panel and I'll eventually need to get the matching red door panels anyway, so I'll have to find one with the seat controls when I do. Unfortunately until then the passenger seat is stuck all the way forward, but since nobody ever rides with me in this car it's not a huge deal. 

Will also need the matching carpet, dash, seat belts, and various interior trim pieces. Found a junkyard with everything I need, but it's four hours away. So might have to take a road trip in the future if they won't ship or shipping isn't practical.

Have a goal of getting this car looking halfway decent again. It's basically worth next to nothing, but it has sentimental value since it belonged to my dad.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

I worked. I made vegan sausage hot dogs with french fries. Now I'm going to work some more.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Went to the doctor's. Ate delicious food. Went to karate practice in costume (it's Halloween week at the dojo). Pretty nice day.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Yesterday after work I took the vehicle in to see if they could figure out what is causing the clunking noise when driving. It sounds like it is coming from the rear drivers side. I checked everything underneath. Nothing has severe play and can't see anything wrong. They couldn't figure out what is causing it. While they were doing that I checked out the cars on the lot and got sticker shock seeing the prices. $65,000 for a Ford f150 with this little tiny box. Only thing you can do in that is haul groceries. It is just a SUV with the back end taken off. One of the salemen got out of their car and asked me if I had questions. I said no just waiting for my vehicle to get done being worked on. I should I asked her how she could sleep at night charging the improvise people around here those kind of prices. I did see one f150 Lightening on the lot without a price sticker on it. Probably, to prevent heart attacks when people seen the price. Probably could buy a house here for the price of one of them. 

This evening I was called over to one of the group homes due to one of the residents were acting out. Luckily, he was in his room calming down. I talked with him. Stupid staff should of taken him out and got him busy. Since they have two on this evening they could of done this instead of ignoring him and then he blew his stack. Some of the staff that have been hired lately aren't the sharpest tools in the shed.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Work, walked the dog to the dog park, stayed there for about an hour, walked back home, cooked a steak for dinner.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars (7 mo ago)

Blue Dino said:


> Work, walked the dog to the dog park, stayed there for about an hour, walked back home, cooked a steak for dinner.


What kind of dog? What sauce for your steak? 🙂


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

@PeanutButterOatBars
Labrador. Lemon pepper seasoning.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Took today off to do some stuff around the house. Changed oil in the snowblower, cleaned up the brown cedar needles off the driveway, swept out the garage, washed the furnace filter. I was going to wash the road salt off the car but the time I could get to it I didn't have shade to do it.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Tried going for a run, but 10mins in, my body decided "no you're not!" So I ended walking the rest of the way. I did walk along the shoreline on the last leg of my walk against a semi overcast sunset. It was kind of serene and calming.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Took out the trash, cleaned the litter box this morning. Went to work for 8 hours. Then came home and cleaned up a bunch of leaves at the end of the driveway. Would have spent more time but the woman across the street was outside smoking cancer sticks. Giving me a massive headache so I had to go indoors. Trying to get it done before the snow flies which will be soon. I hate living in town.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Went to a discount store, went to the car wash and used my gift card to get a free car wash and waxed my car at home. I have never waxed a car before so it was my first time doing it. I also paid my lightbill.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I did that thing where you turn your alarm off and lay back down for just a minute. When I next woke up it's 1 hour 40 minutes later and I should be at work. Just the other day I was thinking how I hadn't screwed up like this for ages.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Got up fairly early to get ready and visit my parents. It's been at least a month since physically seeing them, in part because of covid. I'm glad that I was up for it and had a good time talking with them. Only left at the time that we did because of parking and the area is good at not wasting time by giving out tickets if you're a minute late.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I was watching some skate trainers on eBay. There was only one person who had placed a bid. EBay notified me it was ending in 10 minutes so I hung around watching the clock count down. Wrote my bid at 3 minutes before then waited until 10 seconds left and placed the bid and got them yay 😀


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

avoided all of my responsibilities.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Tidied up my bedroom, which I've been neglecting. Put the wreath on the door. Shred some papers. Put out some of my nutcrackers. And will now make an attempt to locate our Christmas tree (that we haven't put up in a few years) in the basement.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Hard work.....


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I usually go out to my parent's house today, but getting on and off heavy snow squall plus the wind is going to come up. I scooped the driveway and deck. I should also do the balcony before it warms up next week.


----------



## jioptret (2 mo ago)

Allowed myself the luxury of doing nothing. Just ordered food and watched movies all day. It's very rare for me to be in such a mood, but sometimes I need a break from the hustle and bustle.


----------



## kony22 (7 mo ago)

Worked on some quatrains and cleaned up the meter a bit. I'm planning to make 700 pages of cryptic prophetic poems and transfer them to vinyl records to bury in a time capsule (an old microwave with the door welded shut). 
* *




Just kidding about the second part but I am working on them.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I sort of cleaned the inside of my car after work. I had two trashbags worth of trash on the passenger side of my car I let pile up for a couple weeks and went ahead and got gas to fill up my tank for tomorrow. It's crazy how much better a car can look just from getting rid of trash on the inside.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I sort of cleaned the inside of my car after work. I had two trashbags worth of trash on the passenger side of my car I let pile up for a couple weeks and went ahead and got gas to fill up my tank for tomorrow. It's crazy how much better a car can look just from getting rid of trash on the inside.


 Last time I cleaned the inside of our car, I found petrified french fries under the seats.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Last time I cleaned the inside of our car, I found petrified french fries under the seats.


I've dropped so much stuff between the seats over the years there's got to be some kind of gross ecosystem flourishing under there.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Got my teeth cleaned this afternoon, and my newest video game from eBay arrived earlier tonight, which should be fun to play soon.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I didn't get home from work until almost 10am this morning. Slept till 3pm and got up to go to my mom's Thanksgiving. Missed my wife's family's Thanksgiving because I got off work so late. When we left my mom's I took a plate to one of our relief drivers that's staying in a hotel and helping out while we're so understaffed at my work. Now back at home relaxing.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Went to the post office then to Dollar General to get my sister a gift card for Christmas, some Nivea lotion for my hands and other stuff. The manager working there at DG said everything was 50 percent off yesterday. Man, I thought about going there yesterday, too. Oh well. Not like I'm desperate for buying things on sale. A 50 percent sale would have been great, though. That's literally half off.

I also watched Netflix and will be doing that some more tonight and preparing for my job interview tomorrow.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Went to work. Met with a couple of clients. Did notes on them. Visited the one group home to see how our one lady is doing since her seizure med was decreased. Every time they raise it she goes off the deep end. Don't understand why they raised it since she was having no seizures. Then after raising she has them due to not sleeping at night.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Got up around 2pm and had breakfast and coffee. Out here in my gym working out now and going back and forth with lifting and figuring out what's wrong with my truck.

I changed the fuel filter a couple weeks ago and that didn't help. A coworker let me borrow his fuel pressure guage and I just checked it and it's reading low. Which could mean several things. Might end up being beyond my abilities to fix or at least beyond the extra time and motivation that I have to work on it. 

Sucks because my car is also broken down and has been sitting it my work parking lot for the last ten days or so. Have an appointment with a mechanic on December 14th and another coworker is going to trailer it there for me. One of the main reasons I have two older cars to drive to work is in case one breaks down, so it would be my luck they both break down the same week.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Cleaned my mom’s basement & bedroom


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Didn't go to work yesterday and again today. Really congested. Had body aches yesterday. I tested myself for COVID twice and it came up negative. But I heard that these test won't detect the new variants.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

copper said:


> But I heard that these test won't detect the new variants.


I've been wondering about that, but the latest I have read is that they still are viable for the latest variants out there.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I started the day by walking for half an hour, then I came into the house to clean my bedroom and make our bed. Then I cleaned the dishes, and washed all of the cabinets which were filthy, then I had to take apart our oven because I was getting sick of the streaks in the glass which were on the inside panes of glass








Absolutely disgusting, it was a lot of work getting it all apart as well. Someone had taken it apart before we got it because there was a piece missing that would otherwise block that nastiness from seeping into the oven.








There that is better. Then I swept and mopped the floor after I went out in the yard and raked all the gunk due to a severe rainstorm we had yesterday. (old grass trimmings that floated to the top of puddles and later covered my lawn) I followed that up by using the blower to ensure the grass is no longer covered and will not die prematurely. I came inside, took all of the papers off of our fridge, and cleaned the fridge so it shines now. I am just sitting now, for the first time since I woke up seven hours ago, and plan on probably Christmas shopping here in a little bit.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Finished almost all of the Christmas shopping, and I'm now poor. We also finished putting ornaments on the tree, and now I am sitting back and having a bit of rum and cola








We affectionately have been calling our Christmas tree "Crackmas tree" for the past few years since I am really horrible at setting it up. We even have a song for it, Oh crackmas tree. If you look toward the top, you can see what amounts to more or less a toupee for our Chirstmas tree that really sticks out in the photo, I find it hilarious for some reason, it is garland I had put there in an attempt to try to help the balding spot on the tree.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

I installed a replacement SSD for my main PC today because my now old SSD was going bad. It's been an incredibly long time since I ever had to do a fresh install of Windows—not to mention all manual.

It reminded me of all the things that's always ticked me off about Micro$oft and their bogus OS. Windows 10 still has clutter of traditional settings hidden and compartmentalized in the usual control panel but enforces some traditional settings along with newer options in the replacement settings. It's still incomplete. They haven't figured out how to finally wrap it all together in just one place. 

On the bright side, everything was restored to what I needed. Files were easy to restore from internal drive, Firefox sync saved my ***, and Steam just wanted me to move old files to new folder location.

I ran health checks for the new drive and did everything I wanted to do since before now since this was fresh install. Put Bitlocker on the drive and replaced nearly everything with open source.

Only sad thing out of all of this is that I was forced to get on 22H2 release which I was lamenting since I really hate getting early on the feature upgrades... oh well.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Been stuck in the house since Thursday. Sick as a dog. Luckily, tested negative for COVID. Did the test three times. Must be the flu or RSV. Didn't sleep much last night due to cough waking me up. Luckily, I kept the work laptop so I can do some work if need to.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Did a drug screening for this other job, went to Dollar Tree, then came home and took a nap. I was tired.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Did some laundry, went to my therapy appointment, went to a class, and went home early...up until recently I've been so depressed and negative and it's made being home alone a real chore but the depression lifted a while ago and my attitude is more optimistic lately so I am enjoying some alone time to relax, probably listen to music, maybe write, and practice singing a bit.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Blew the driveway twice today. Talk about the blizzard for the end of the week. We have been getting on all day today. Couple of inches my butt. Wind is pretty fierce. I had to dig out my heavier gloves. My regular work gloves didn't do the trick. I also attended a phone meeting. Still recovering from the sickness. The boss is heading to Ohio this pm and won't be back to after New Years.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Mostly interneted. Kinda like this.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Heads up kids, DSL coming through your left!


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I googled "what happens if you don't go to jury duty" after I got my first ever jury duty summons for Christmas.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

pillbugger said:


> I googled "what happens if you don't go to jury duty" after I got my first ever jury duty summons for Christmas.


I have an upcoming summons too next month. 😣


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Blue Dino said:


> I have an upcoming summons too next month. 😣


Merry Christmas to us! 😞


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

pillbugger said:


> I googled "what happens if you don't go to jury duty" after I got my first ever jury duty summons for Christmas.


I forgot to go once and nothing ever happened. Never heard anything from anyone about it. It's possible the case got dismissed or something.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Dropped my car off at the shop, yet again. _sigh_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Not much besides my usual social media gig and getting ready for my work shift this afternoon.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

either/or said:


> I forgot to go once and nothing ever happened. Never heard anything from anyone about it. It's possible the case got dismissed or something.


That is such a big risk as apparently there is a 1500$ fine and/or a chance to spend a few days in jail. 😯 I'm going to try and get excused just in case.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I've probably been summoned to jury duty ten times, and never made it to the point of a lawyer asking me a question. Typically I'm in a group that gets told to leave within the first hour. (Though I did have to ask out with the excuse of self-employment once for a case that was likely to be a month... I'd have been fine with a typical 2 day case.)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

They obviously know that nobody wants jury doody.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

pillbugger said:


> That is such a big risk as apparently there is a 1500$ fine and/or a chance to spend a few days in jail. 😯 I'm going to try and get excused just in case.


The first two times I went to jury duty, I was selected into the jury into the trial. First time lasted a week. Second time lasted 3 weeks. The second time, my employer wasn't happy, but legally they couldn't fire me due to jury duty. A few days after my trial was finally over, they laid me off. Likely they did so because they were unhappy with me missing so many days, as within that time I was in jury duty, they hired a temp person to take over my position. But they claim it wasn't due to jury duty but my job performance and I couldn't legally prove it.

Ever since then, I would get a jury duty summon once per year for the next few years. It upset me to the point where I would just ignore the jury duty summons and toss it in the trash. Nothing came of it every time I did. Eventually I stopped getting it as often. Eventually I had a friend who works at my county's court and she tells me they ignore people who don't respond to jury duty summons because they don't have the $$ and resources to go after people for it. But I guess that varies by county.

If your summons is on xmas week, I would imagine the court is unlikely to be holding any cases in that week. As judges and lawyers will likely be on vacation.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I've always been excused from jury duty with a note from my psych. Telling someone with SA to go to jury duty is like telling a mouse with social anxiety to pay attention in class because there will be a an oral presentation exam in front of the whole class at the end...as if that's not enough pressure...all the other students and the teacher are dressed as cats.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Blew the driveway this morning. Then went to work. Came home and blew more snow.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Blue Dino said:


> The first two times I went to jury duty, I was selected into the jury into the trial. First time lasted a week. Second time lasted 3 weeks. The second time, my employer wasn't happy, but legally they couldn't fire me due to jury duty. A few days after my trial was finally over, they laid me off. Likely they did so because they were unhappy with me missing so many days, as within that time I was in jury duty, they hired a temp person to take over my position. But they claim it wasn't due to jury duty but my job performance and I couldn't legally prove it.
> 
> Ever since then, I would get a jury duty summon once per year for the next few years. It upset me to the point where I would just ignore the jury duty summons and toss it in the trash. Nothing came of it every time I did. Eventually I stopped getting it as often. Eventually I had a friend who works at my county's court and she tells me they ignore people who don't respond to jury duty summons because they don't have the $$ and resources to go after people for it. But I guess that varies by county.
> 
> If your summons is on xmas week, I would imagine the court is unlikely to be holding any cases in that week. As judges and lawyers will likely be on vacation.


My summons is on the beginning of next month, so it is more like a New Years gift actually. I wonder how uptight they are about jury duty in Los Angeles, California. 🤔


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

pillbugger said:


> That is such a big risk as apparently there is a 1500$ fine and/or a chance to spend a few days in jail. 😯 I'm going to try and get excused just in case.


I got called for jury duty once like way back in 2015 and I went up there thinking I would have to do it cause they mailed me, so I thought it was all set. But then I found out even if you go up there, they don't always take you. So, I got out of it even though I had no excuse cause some people got to leave and I was one of them. Lol I was in the waiting room and they called a bunch of people to go to jury duty then others didn't get called. I was so glad.

This jury duty thing is still foreign to me. I remember when I first found out about it, I was like wtf? No one told me this all this time and I didn't even know it existed until I was like 20. 😳 Guess it's a good thing I never knew about it for so long.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I got called for jury duty once like way back in 2015 and I went up there thinking I would have to do it cause they mailed me, so I thought it was all set. But then I found out even if you go up there, they don't always take you. So, I got out of it even though I had no excuse cause some people got to leave and I was one of them. Lol I was in the waiting room and they called a bunch of people to go to jury duty then others didn't get called. I was so glad.
> 
> This jury duty thing is still foreign to me. I remember when I first found out about it, I was like wtf? No one told me this all this time and I didn't even know it existed until I was like 20. 😳 Guess it's a good thing I never knew about it for so long.


Something similar happened to my sister before her asocial butt got the boot. Maybe they have social anxiety detectors in the waiting rooms and only take people with no social anxiety in haha.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

pillbugger said:


> Something similar happened to my sister before her asocial butt got the boot. Maybe they have social anxiety detectors in the waiting rooms and only take people with no social anxiety in haha.


Invisible detectors for socially anxious people, eh?  I wouldn't be too surprised. Lol 😂


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Not much, I received a few Merry Christmas texts from friends but I stayed at home and tried to just keep it a mellow Christmas this year...I don't know about next year...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Mostly did my article posting for one of my volunteer gigs in the morning, and worked on my platformer video game afterwards. Oh, and helped with the dishes too.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Scooped off the deck, swept the sand out of the garage, and washed the car due to it was real dirty with mud and salt. Least I will have a clean car until Tuesday when I got to back to work.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Attended a few groups (one for schizophrenia support, the other Depression and Bipolar Support Alliance (D.B.S.A.), hung out with friends, sung karaoke...those are the highlights.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

So far I have been to work. It is now 11.01 am. By the end of the day I hope to have cooked a healthy meal for three days ( I hate cooking ) and tidied and cleaned my room up. Let's do this 😆


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Trying to be a little productive this weekend. Cleaned up my kitchen a little last night. Then today after breakfast I started my lawnmower for a few minutes and put some fuel stabilizer in it for the winter. Then put all my insurance cards where they needed to be. I'm really bad about getting them in the mail and losing them. I guess it doesn't matter so much these days with having the app in case you get pulled over. Then reorganized my garage a little. They got new pallet jacks at work and let us take the old ones home if we wanted. Had to make some room for it.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 14, 2018)

Did a whole bunch of chores, went out jogging in the neighborhood, and now making dinner.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Paul said:


> I've probably been summoned to jury duty ten times, and never made it to the point of a lawyer asking me a question. Typically I'm in a group that gets told to leave within the first hour. (Though I did have to ask out with the excuse of self-employment once for a case that was likely to be a month... I'd have been fine with a typical 2 day case.)


I've recieved two letters in the mail about jury duty. Both times I was told to call a number. Both times I was told I was no longer needed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Cletis said:


> I've recieved two letters in the mail about jury duty. Both times I was told to call a number. Both times I was told I was no longer needed.


 I guess it would do no good to threaten to sue them for postal harassment.


----------

